#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-04
<johnny77> I tried to install Ubuntu netbook in a dual boot. Something went wrong, now when I boot I end up with a grub rescue command line. Can anyone help?
<AndrewMC> johnny77: try #ubuntu
<johnny77> ok, thanks.
<pablo22> I cannot connect to WPA or WEP Routers with 10.04. Suggestions? Advice?
<_schism_> evening all
<_schism_> how do I buy music through ubuntu one in 9.10?
<johnny77> I was able to remove the grub and boot into windows. Is it hard to fix the partitions?
<johnny77> how do I run gparted from the live CD?
<AbhiJit> hi
<sebsebseb> Hi
<coolbhavi> sebsebseb, hey
<sebsebseb> coolbhavi: Hey
<mccrase90> would anyone here be able to help me get my sound drivers straightened out?
<sebsebseb> !sound | probably useless, but here you go anyway mccrase90
<ubot2> probably useless, but here you go anyway mccrase90: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mccrase90> alright, sound preferences shows no hardware so...i messed somethin up
<sebsebseb> mccrase90: Did sound work ok before?
<mccrase90> yeah, but my mic wasn't working
<mccrase90> i found something saying that if i switched to oss from alsa the mic would work
<coolbhavi> mccrase90, do a lspci and pastebin the output please
<sebsebseb> mccrase90: ok and the mic hasn't worked for you at all so far with Ubuntu?
<mccrase90> not at all, no
<sebsebseb> mccrase90: ok so you probably need to configure it
<sebsebseb> good luck with that
<mccrase90> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
<mccrase90> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 9602
<mccrase90> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
<mccrase90> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)
<mccrase90> 00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 4)
<mccrase90> 00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<mccrase90> 00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
<mccrase90> 00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
<mccrase90> 00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
<mccrase90> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
<mccrase90> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
<mccrase90> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
<mccrase90> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
<mccrase90> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | mccrase90
<ubot2> mccrase90: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mccrase90> oops lol
<sebsebseb> mccrase90: nice flooding :D
<mccrase90> thanks, i do what i can
<mccrase90> but yeah, i did an lshw and the driver for my audio is oss
<coolbhavi> mccrase90, okay but whats your sound card make n model?
<mccrase90> ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<mccrase90> is that what you're lookin for?
<coolbhavi> mccrase90, yes
<coolbhavi> which os version?
<mccrase90> 10.04
<mccrase90> comp is an acer aspire 6530
<coolbhavi> hmm did you update os recently?
<mccrase90> yeah a few days ago
<mccrase90> and i just checked for updates
<coolbhavi> hmm so after the update the sound isnt working?
<mccrase90> no, after i tried to switch from alsa to oss
<mccrase90> i'm not sure if that was before or after the update
<mccrase90> i think after
<coolbhavi> hmm do you have pulseaudio installed by any chance
<mccrase90> i dunno
<coolbhavi> do a dpkg --get-selections | grep pulseaudio and see
<mccrase90> type all that in the terminal?
<coolbhavi> yes
<coolbhavi> and see
<mccrase90> now what do you want to know?
<mccrase90> theres like 5 pulseaudios with install across from them
<coolbhavi> pastebin its output please
<mccrase90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505555/
<coolbhavi> mccrase90, so this is a known problem with pulseaudio see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042320
<coolbhavi> try the mic steps given there
<coolbhavi> mccrase90, sorry have to leave now work calling... someone else will help you out mate
<mccrase90> alright, thanks for the help
<mccrase90> have fun at work haha
<coolbhavi> sure anytime! :)
<Marty_dumb> hello
<krogers0001> hello everyone
<krogers0001> when does the new ubuntu come out?
<duanedesign> morning all
<johnny77> I installed unbuntu netbook with windows xp dual boot. But I've lost the ability to boot to windows. how do I get it back?
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: had you tried with a Windows XP disk and getting into recovery?
<johnny77> i don't have a windows recovery disk.
<johnny77> The grub menu does not give me an option to boot into windiws.
<johnny77> windows.
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: any Win XP CD?? any
<johnny77> nope, the windows came installed.
<Mohan_chml> All solutions I found is for a XP CD :/
<Mohan_chml> lemme look deep
<johnny77> can i not edit the grub menu to add an option for windows? The drive and all the files are there. It's mounted when I boot into Ubuntu. I just am not given the option to boot windows from the grub menu
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: Are you in the same machine now?
<johnny77> no, i am currently on my wifes computer.
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: can you get into that machine now?
<johnny77> sure, I can. It boots up nicely into Ubuntu.
<duanedesign> johnny77: hello
<duanedesign> hello Mohan_chml
<johnny77> hello.
<Mohan_chml> Heya duanedesign. What you suggest for the above..? os-prober?
<duanedesign> yeah you can try: sudo os-prober
<duanedesign> sudo update-grub
<johnny77> at the grub menu type "C" to get to command line then "sudo os-prober" then  "sudo update-grub" ?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> johnny77: you should be able to see if sudo os-prober found windows
<duanedesign> /dev/sda1:Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
<duanedesign> something like that should print to screen^
<johnny77> ok. going to try it now.
<johnny77> at the grub menu I typed C it gave me a "grub>" when I typed sudo os-prober it typed unknown command 'sudo'
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: you dont have to goto frub
<Mohan_chml> quit it. come back to normal terminal and try sudo os-prober
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign: I will brb
<johnny77> how do I go to normal terminal from the grub menu?
<johnny77> or should i boot all the way into ubuntu and use terminal there.
<Mohan_chml> johnny77: open up a new terminal and do sudo os-prober
<duanedesign> johnny77: yes probably need to boot into ubuntu
<duanedesign> or try the commands without sudo
<johnny77> did the command, rebooted windows appear as option.. windows now checking disk
<johnny77> after disk check, rebooted, chose windows again and now it's booting into windows.
<johnny77> Thank you guys so much. I've been here several times working with ubuntu and you've always helped. thank you.
<duanedesign> johnny77: glad it worked
<duanedesign> :)
<Mohan_chml> have a good day johnny77 (:
<Mohan_chml> hiya duanedesign. sup?
<shahan> Hello :)
<Mohan_chml> Hello shahan
<shahan> I am getting a message while starting my PC
<shahan> Enter Password for Default Keyring to Unlock
<Mohan_chml> Ummm.! you set some pass?
<shahan> Mohan_chml: I have forgotten, what I did
<shahan> Mohan_chml: but I give the password (which I use for login)
<Mohan_chml> shadeslayer: you installed a network manager I think
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<AbhiJit> hiyyaa shadeslayer sheduuuu how are you?
<AbhiJit> :P
<shadeslayer> \o
<Mohan_chml> AbhiJit: Everything is logged here. so Play at -team and not here :P
<AbhiJit> :(
<Mohan_chml> shahan: You can read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421641
<Mohan_chml> awww shadeslayer wrong ping :(
<shadeslayer> :)
<Mohan_chml> whats up shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> something fishy with kubuntu-desktop :P
<shadeslayer> wants to remove my entire KDE install
<AbhiJit> :P owwwoooww!!!
<rd2b> Hi all, I d like to know which IRC software to use ?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Fanshawe> I can't get alarms in Evolution working. Is this some sort of bug?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Fanshawe: I have never tried it. Had you google about this issue?
<IAmNotThatGuy> googled*
<Fanshawe> I have, yeah. It seems prevalent but I haven't found out why it happens or how to fix it.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Fanshawe: you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347446 ?
<Fanshawe>  Compiz, eh? That's unfortunate.
<Fanshawe> And strange, since Ubuntu is put out with both Compiz and Evolution, right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Yeah! just got a page about the error you got
<IAmNotThatGuy> yep!
<Fanshawe> Maybe there's some sort of fix?
<bobo123> Hi! I have a small problem here....  I want to share a printer to the (windows)computers in my local network, how do I do that/where do I set what my printer is called?
<bobo123> if I want to share it giving it the samba "HP" so the other computers can reach it at \\BIGCOMPUTER\HP
<IAmNotThatGuy> bobo123: I think you can see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268245
<raubvogel> If you are configuring bind9, in which of the three named.conf files would you put the acl's in?
<bobo123> I made it working by adding   "printing = cups"  and  "printcap name = cups"  in /etc/samba/smb.conf (actually just removing two semicolons ; in the file) so now it works.... Now I just wonder why they are commented out as default? shouldn't printersharing be as easy as that checkbox in printersettings?
<kennyg1980> has anyone tried 10.10
<geekosopher> kennyg1980: not yet... any issues?
<kennyg1980> just noticed it was out this weekend, so i was thinking about trying it out on virtualbox, just wondered what others thought
<kennyg1980> beta that is
<geekosopher> all discussion on Maverick still takes place at #ubuntu+1 channel
<geekosopher> kennyg1980: a release candidate of maverick is already out.
<HorseloverFrost> Hi, I'm trying ubuntu for the first time and am having a bit of a problem. I've downloaded the DVD and am trying to get it to boot. It starts ok and gets to the initial menu, but from there won't recognise my keyboard. I'm running Apple hardware (a xeon mac pro). This is my first time running a non-apple OS on this hardware.
<Bizurke> So it is an Apple machine I assume?
<HorseloverFrost> Yes.
<Bizurke> do you have a non apple keyboard you could try?
<HorseloverFrost> Yes.
<HorseloverFrost> I have my keyboard plugged into my monitor's usb port. Might that be affecting it?
<Bizurke> you have an iMac?
<HorseloverFrost> No, a Mac pro. Quad core Xeon.
<Bizurke> oh yes, that could definitely be it
<Bizurke> at this point the USB on the monitor has not been set up, so Ubuntu probably doesn't know those ports exist
<Bizurke> and have your mouse plugged directly in to the machine as well
<Bizurke> at least during install
<HorseloverFrost> That's a bit inconvienient, but I guess I could try that.
<Bizurke> I'm guessing you can get it all to work after installation. I've only installed Debian on a Mac, never Ubuntu now that I think of it
<HorseloverFrost> I had a similar setup I used to use with FreeBSD (with the keyboard plugged into the monitor) and had no trouble with that. That was on a PowerPC though.
<Bizurke> USB crap seems to change every other generation for macs. Like about 50% of the ones we had at the last company I worked at couldn't get power to the keyboard so the USB on the keyboard was worthless. Just randomly
<Bizurke> I'm not 100% positive on this. But I personally would try having each device plugged directly in to the box for installation
<HorseloverFrost> Yeah, used to be the keyboard bus only got half power.
<HorseloverFrost> Okay, I'll try that. and a non-apple keyboard too.
<HorseloverFrost> Thanks.
<dengaku_sco> hello
<dengaku_sco> i was wondering, can i install ubuntu on an SD card using the USB installer?
<dengaku_sco> so that i can run Ubuntu from the SD card?
<stlsaint> dengaku_sco: no
<stlsaint> dengaku_sco: dont use the usb installer
<stlsaint> dengaku_sco: use the regular ubuntu installer and just choose the sd card as the install location
<dengaku_sco> aah ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-05
<jappie> My usb headset freezes up my entire system (Lucid ubuntu + edubuntu 10.04 on aspireone), when I plug it in, I have to do a hard restart everytime. Also when I try to start up with my usb headset already in place, it freezes at the logo and I have to do a hard restart also. Any solutions?
<ibuclaw> jappie, what type of headset?
<ibuclaw> jappie, you can get system logs from /var/log/messages
<jappie> ibuclaw, Logitech A-00008
<ibuclaw> and you can also try boot into recovery mode with the device plugged in.
<ibuclaw> (system messages are all printed to the screen when you select that boot option, so if anything goes wrong, you'll be able to see/record it)
<jappie> ibuclaw, I am at /var/log/messages, what do I look for?
<ibuclaw> also, there should never really be a need to hard restart your system.
<ibuclaw> if at a console prompt, Ctrl+Alt+Del should work.
<jappie> My screen goes grey and everything freezes. I waited at least 10-15 min and nothing...
<ibuclaw> if the freeze is a little more nested in, then you have RESIUB
<jappie> checkin up on RESIUB....
<ibuclaw> while holding down Alt+PrintScreen, press the keys: R E I S U B
<jappie> yeap...see it. Nice!
<ibuclaw> R->raw input. E->soft kill all apps. I->hard kill all apps. S->sync all disk devices. U->unmount all disk devices. B->reboot.
<ibuclaw> jappie, just remember 'Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring'
<jappie> lol
<ibuclaw> jappie, anyway, could you pastebin the log file?
<ibuclaw> I wouldn't know what to look for unless I see it.
<jappie> Yes, but where/ how do I pastebin?
<ibuclaw> http://pastebin.com/
<ibuclaw> is there a bot in the channel?
<ibuclaw> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jappie> http://pastebin.com/vm7WXxB4
<jappie> ibuclaw, thanks for ur patience!
<ibuclaw> jappie, do you have alsa backports modules install by any chance?
<ibuclaw> In System->Admin->Synaptic
<ibuclaw> search for: linux-backports-modules-alsa
<jappie> will take a look...
<jappie> yes there are couple of version installed
<ibuclaw> you should see something like this: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8764/screenshot2az.png
<jappie> yes
<ibuclaw> jappie, try uninstalling them and reboot.
<ibuclaw> then see if the headset is still giving you trouble afterwards
<jappie> all of them?
<ibuclaw> jappie, how many are there?
<ibuclaw> (there should only be 2 installed by my count)
<jappie> I have versions:  version 2.6.32.23,  version 2.6.32.24 and  version 2.6.32.25 installed
<ibuclaw> heh. someone needs a spring cleaning...
<jappie> and also linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<ibuclaw> jappie, so long as they start with "linux-backports-modules-alsa" - yes, remove them. :-)
<ibuclaw> they are optional addon modules, and not required for operation of your system.
<stlsaint> woot... ibuclaw in help channel! :D
<jappie> ok will do, restart, test and come back here to to let u know...thanxxx in advanced!
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, a rarity, I know.
<stlsaint> lol
<ibuclaw> you should feel privileged
<stlsaint> they should
<ibuclaw> o\-<
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: your like paid customer support round here
<ibuclaw> o|-<
<ibuclaw> o/-<
<ibuclaw> ;_;
<ibuclaw> except without the money
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: true
<ibuclaw> >-/D:
<ibuclaw> >-|D:
<ibuclaw> >-\D:
<aveilleux> I like your dance.
<ibuclaw> >:O\-<
<ibuclaw> >:O|-<
<ibuclaw> >:O/-<
<stlsaint> yep, hes a weird one
<ibuclaw> http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
<jappie> Hi ibuclaw, So that kind of worked. No more freezing, but no sound so far. I checked some settings in Pulseaudio but didn't really work with skype tst call
<ibuclaw> bug #618155
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618155 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel 2.6.32-24 usb audio device causes cpu lockup (affects: 1) (heat: 73)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618155
<ibuclaw> jappie, not sure about skype. Might have to ask someone else about that. Though it usually requires a bit of chicanery to get things up regardless of the device you are using.
<ibuclaw> (or so I've heard)
<aveilleux> Skype works fine for me
<aveilleux> I don't use USB devices, though.
<jappie> beside the usb headset, skype works fine...
<jappie> brb
<jappie> back...
<stlsaint> jappie: welcome back
<jappie> Ibuclaw, I have it working,. I needed to select the usb in volume control. It then worked with with most apps, except for skype. I needed to quit skype and restart, so now it si working. Thanx for the help! ...And everbody else as well1!
<HorseloverFrost> Hello, I'm in need of some help. I'm trying to set up a dual boot OSX/Ubuntu on my Mac Pro with the two OSes on separate disks (Bay #1 OSX Bay #2 Ubuntu). I've tried using three different install procedures found on the web but still have not managed to get a bootable Ubuntu installation. After startup and selecting the linux install with rEFIt I get the penguin logo for a few seconds and then a black screen
<HorseloverFrost> indefinitely.
<HorseloverFrost> Also, on my first try I accidently installed the boot loader on my OSX disk. OSX still boots, but a phantom linux installation shows up on startup. Is there any way to get rid of it?
<rougeleaf> Where can I find help for installing a driver for a usb wifi card?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !usb
<ubot2> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IAmNotThatGuy> :o
<IAmNotThatGuy> Not that :/
<IAmNotThatGuy> rougeleaf: Identify your driver at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rougeleaf> Most of the links here are broken  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29|%28AND%29
<rougeleaf> When I try using the files via the manufacture, the make files out errors and I am not complete
<saji89> exit
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about fcron ?
<aveilleux> http://fcron.free.fr/doc/en/ << this may be a good place to start
<kaushal> aveilleux: Thanks
<kaushal> basically i need to edit the subject line
<kaushal> I dont see anything in /etc/fcron.conf
<kaushal> I mean is there a way to check the email receipients
<duanedesign> morning all
<Puck`> good morning team
<Puck`> anyone around? (:
<Puck`> how do we start a script file with crontab if it's in a folder? /folder/./script.sh doesn't work :\
<geirha> Like that, or just /folder/script.sh  I suspect it's running it, but it fails for other reasons.
<Puck`> yeah, i got the error now
<Puck`> thanks for the help geirha (:
<geirha> It's a bad practice to put extensions on scripts btw
<aveilleux> It is?
<geirha> If you in the future find that the script is better written in another language, like python or php or whatever, you'll have to rename the script. If you don't have the extension, you only need to replace the file content.
<geirha> You run grep as grep, not grep.elf
<geirha> You'll find that most scripts in Ubuntu doesn't have extensions either
<geirha> file /usr/bin/* | fgrep 'shell script'
<AbhiJit> hi
<duanedesign> hello AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> :)
<duanedesign> :)
<mR0> can I enabling an equalizer on moc player?
<duanedesign> hello mR0
<duanedesign> mR0: glad to see someone else who uses moc
<mR0> duanedisign: nice 2 c u again, is possible to use equalizer on moc?
<mR0> duanedesign?
<duanedesign> mR0: hmm
<duanedesign> i am looking
<duanedesign> I thought it was Shift-e
<mR0> duanedesign: yes but how to set it up? :P
<duanedesign> mR0: this should be made more clear in the readme. You can find this information under '3. Preset format'. Just put the presets in $HOME/.moc/eqsets and you are setup.
<mR0> i'll try & feedback here
<mR0> duanedesign where I can find it?
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/506419/
<duanedesign> mR0: I found that but it was in the 2.5 version source code
<mR0> Im looking
<duanedesign> according that you create a directory $HOME/.moc/eqsets/  and put the preset files in there
<raubvogel> If I am sending stuff to a central snmp server do I need the snmp or the snmpd package in my desktop?
<Daid> hello
<mR0> Im trying
<Daid> well, I'll try just asking.  I guess I'm GNOMe, and I've made the taskbar/dock disappear. I can't get it back....any suggestions?
<mR0> Daid, reboot ur system
<mR0> duanedesign?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Daid: Which one? At the top?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Daid: are you there?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Daid: You have to do four
<IAmNotThatGuy> 1) press <alt>+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<IAmNotThatGuy> 2) type gconftool-2 --recursive-unset  /apps/panel
<IAmNotThatGuy> 3) rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<IAmNotThatGuy> 4) pkill gnome-panel
<IAmNotThatGuy> and that will reset your panel
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya mR0
<mR0> IAmNotThatGuy: u mean restart panel
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hmmm.. That will do it mR0 :)
<mR0> yes I got it
<Daid>   Thanks IAmNotThatGuy
<Daid> you're my heeeeeeeeeeeeero :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> Daid: it worked?
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol :P
<Daid> Yup, thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> Daid: IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<Daid> I was off doing other things, forgot I was in here
<Daid> thanks for the help, I appreciate it.  Now I have school research to do
<IAmNotThatGuy> no worries (: and sorry for pinging in Pm
<Daid> It's ok :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> good luck Daid (:
<Daid> Thanks again
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<IAmNotThatGuy> Welcome back Silver_Fox_ =)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello IAmNotThatGuy
<Silver_Fox_> Keeping well ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Yeah... doing good and how about ya?
<Silver_Fox_> Not bad at all thank you.
<IAmNotThatGuy> (:
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay I am going for a mountain temple... Will bbl all o/
<Akew> i can't see medibuntu respratory in software centre
<Akew> i've done exactly as on their website
<raubvogel> apache question: do I have to have a 000-default site in sites-enabled or I can just have links to the sites in sites-available?
<dengaku_sco> does anyone know a way to install adobe Flash or anything Flash substitute on Ubuntu desktop?
<AbhiJit> !flash | dengaku_sco
<ubot2> dengaku_sco: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Silver_Fox_> dengaku_sco,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<dengaku_sco> it work! thank you
<dengaku_sco> worked*
<sujiths80> hi each time when I loginto ubuntu ..asking for password in keyreg window...how can I remove this
<aveilleux> Impatience...
<zkriesse> aveilleux: He/she joined -wiki and asked there as well
<aveilleux> W-why -wiki..?
<zkriesse> exactly
<AndrewMC> well he/she still exists on the network perhaps i should message him/her to try #ubuntu
<hobgoblin> I'd let them stew
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Hey man~
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Gonna rejoin us or what?
<hobgoblin> rejoin what ?
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: The team
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: if you mean BT only if I can get voiced
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: I don't see why they wouldn't
<hobgoblin> I don't see why they didn't :)
<hobgoblin> I did rejoin - a week or so ago
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: forestpixie has +VA
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: yay -  must have joined then lol
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: lol
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: welcome back man...
<zkriesse> :D
<hobgoblin> tyy zkriesse
<zkriesse> G'day sardonyx
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Hey you're into wiki right?
<zkriesse> Or rather are you
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: not enough to get involved in it after the last aborted attempt - I am 'into' helping beginners ;)
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Oh ok...i was going to invite ya to join #ubuntu-beginners-wiki if you'd like to get involved/help me with a project
<hobgoblin> thanks for the offer, it's unlikely I will do that - but there is always the future
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: k...
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Oh and Im running another Ubuntu Team if you'd like to help teach youths how to get involved in ubuntu community PROPERLY
<hobgoblin> do I get a cane?
<zkriesse> Of course
<hobgoblin> lol
<zkriesse> #ubuntu-youth if you're interested
<zkriesse> Oh and if you really wanna help lead #ubuntu-youth-council
<hobgoblin> I have heard of it
<hobgoblin> mmmm - possibly
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: It's way better off since I took charge...not as dead as it was
<zank> Hi, i have a windows xp desktop machine nad after getting virus's one too many times despite all precautions i want to try ubuntu, the 10.10 hopefully coming out soon
<zank> the problem is that right now my xp machine is used as basically a remote media machne machine with no keyboard or monitor, has a vnc client, and has some serious virus on it
<zank> so basically i want a method to be able to put ubuntu on a bootable dvd or usb drive, and reboot compute and for it to wipe everything on my system, and install the ubuntu system, with a vnc server
<zank> as in on first boot it should launch the vnc server
<zank> is this possible?
<IAmNotThatGuy> zank: you can alter the boot priority and idk about vnc servers
<IAmNotThatGuy> buy you can alter the boot menu
<IAmNotThatGuy> s/buy/but
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hola hobgoblin (: Forget Zach. Hes mad. so that he is not watching the voice on ya ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb geekosopher. done with dinner?
<geekosopher> IAmNotThatGuy: yo!
<IAmNotThatGuy> geekosopher: I was in an LUG meet here. And what's up?
<an1> IAmNotThatGuy: propogating this channel :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> W00T? ?_?
<geekosopher> IAmNotThatGuy: where?
<IAmNotThatGuy> In another Channel
<an1> #ilugcbe. india linux user group coimbatore. forming a new lug :)
<raubvogel> do I need to have the default server in apache2?
<IAmNotThatGuy> raubvogel: you will be usign LAMPP rigt?
<IAmNotThatGuy> awww One hour late :P
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-06
<zkriesse> g'day Laudanum
<bd> I have Pinguy OS 10.04.1.2 installed, but when I boot into it, my monitor goes to standby. Help?
<AbhiJit> hi
<duanedesign> hello AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> good morning duanedesign :)
<geekosopher> good morning everyone
<zkriesse> G'day geekosopher
<zkriesse> robbmunson: !!!!!
<robbmunson> morning
<Rahi> sudo nautilus is not working
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey Rahi
<AbhiJit> !error
<ubot2> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hola AbhiJit
<Rahi> IAmNotThatGuy: yes... "sudo nautilus" is not working
<AbhiJit> ala IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Rahi: what is the error you get?
<Rahi> IAmNotThatGuy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/507108/
<IAmNotThatGuy> strange error. Lemme surf
<Rahi> IAmNotThatGuy: ok
<IAmNotThatGuy> Rahi: I think it is a bug https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-burning/2009-February/007473.html
<IAmNotThatGuy> BAh!
<IAmNotThatGuy> Rahi: I think it is a bug https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-burning/2009-February/007473.html
<Rahi> IAmNotThatGuy: hmm
<shahan> IAmNotThatGuy: what can I do now?
<shahan> IAmNotThatGuy: Its working now :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can create a password fro root and login as root
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<shahan> IAmNotThatGuy:  I did nothing
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hmmm
<shahan> strange problem
<Rahi> .
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think it got to know that I am dealing thiis issue :D
<coolbhavi> shahan, whats the problem?
<shahan> coolbhavi: problem solved
<shahan> coolbhavi: few moments ago  I faced with this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/507108/
<coolbhavi> shadeslayer, great mate did you try gksu nautilius?
<coolbhavi> as an alternate?
<shahan> coolbhavi: ya... same issue
<shahan> coolbhavi: where r u from?
<coolbhavi> shahan, login to #ubuntu-beginners-team channel
<coolbhavi> we can have a chat there
<Rahi> .
<AbhiJit> ..
<ravibn> Hello! I need help installing Ubuntu on my Laptop
<AbhiJit> !details | ravibn
<ubot2> ravibn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ravibn> I have a Dell Latitude e6510
<ravibn> the hardware config is Core i7 720QM CPU with 4GB RAM 802.11 n wireless and track pad
<AbhiJit> what is the actual problem?
<ravibn> so I tried ubuntu 64 and 32 bit desktop  10.04 lucid and maveric but was not successful
<AbhiJit> !error | ravibn
<ubot2> ravibn: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ravibn> when I boot with the live CD it does not show up anything at all
<IAmNotThatGuy> ravibn: You installed 10.04 version?
<ravibn> yes!
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think it might be the Video driver issue
<IAmNotThatGuy> Let me surf about more details
<ravibn> with the same live CD I hv installed on another desk top and it works fine
<ravibn> I have Nvidia grpx card on my laptop
<ravibn> it is NVS 3100
<IAmNotThatGuy> ravibn: <ravibn> with the same live CD I hv installed on another desk top and it works fine
<IAmNotThatGuy> aww
<IAmNotThatGuy> sory
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421945
<IAmNotThatGuy> That says that the kernel version must be 2.6.33 or the next. Kindly check it (:
<ravibn> IAmNotThatGuy : what do you intent to advice ?
<ravibn> Anyone here can help me with this problem ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ravibn: check the kernel version of the Live CD you use
<IAmNotThatGuy> if it is not after 2.6.33, then get another CD with later kernel versions
<ravibn> I downloaded ISO from ubuntu website and burnt it to CD
<ravibn> How do I check the kernel version on the CD ?
<AbhiJit> ravibn, are you inside live cd right now?
<ravibn> no I willl put that cd on drive
<AbhiJit> ravibn, you can check kernel version by 'uname -r'
<ravibn> Abhijit : I am back and I have the live cd on my DVD drive
<ravibn> AbhiJit : which directory will show the kernel version on this live cd
<AbhiJit> ravibn, go to terminal and to uname -r
<AbhiJit> do*
<ravibn> AbhiJit : it does not show the kernel version when we download the ISO image from ubuntu website
<AbhiJit> it shoud
<AbhiJit> ravibn, you just go to application>accessoreis>terminal and to 'uname -r'
<ravibn> ok! when I cannot boot the laptop how can I go to application > accessories > terminal
<philinux> If his livecd wont boot how is he going to do this?
<philinux> ravibn: do you see anything at all when booting the cd
<ravibn> I just see the blank screen
<AbhiJit> :(
<philinux> ravibn: but you've used it to install to other machine
<ravibn> yes! it works really good on other machines
<AbhiJit> ravibn, why not take this cd in to a computer when it boots? and then check kernel? then insatll latest kernel
<philinux> The LUCID kernel is 2.6.32 I would get the 10.10 livecd or usb for this machine
<ravibn> Abhijit : after installation on other machines the kernel has been updated
<ravibn> 10.10 is only bera
<AbhiJit> ravibn, get the new ubuntu tthen
<ravibn> sorry beta
<AbhiJit> 4 days remains
<duanedesign> if it is the 10.10 release candidate it is 2.6.35
<ravibn> Ok! will wait for another 4 days
<duanedesign> yeah  wont be much difference between what you get now and what you get in 4 days
<ravibn> Ok! will try and see if it works
<philinux> ravibn: It's at Release candidate stage
<philinux> ravibn: you could create a live usb
<ravibn> thats right ! I think on Oct 10 it will be a offical release
<ravibn> thanks anyway
<Bodsda> evening team
<IAmNotThatGuy> Bodsda: Hola :)
<Bodsda> Hi IAmNotThatGuy - dont think weve met before
<Bodsda> ah
<Bodsda> hey mohi1
<mohi1> Bodsda: what do you think now? :P
<Bodsda> :)
<mohi1> (:
<mohi1> sup Bodsda ?
<Bodsda> mohi1: working on my website, I am going to attempt to rebuild it by hand using html, css and php
<Bodsda> mohi1: you?
<mohi1> its 23:45 here. reading books (:
<mohi1> book*
<Bodsda> mohi1: nice, programming books I hope?
<mohi1> nope. :P North and south :D felt too tired (:
<Bodsda> mohi1: tut tut :)
 * mohi1 closes the screen and continues reading :P JK
<Bodsda> hah
<phillw> Bodsda: building a site by hand is the best way. I built http://mgjuddltd.co.uk/ by coding everything
<Bodsda> phillw: that looks pretty cool - nice work
<Mjiig> if i set a cron job to run say at midday, and my computer is not on at midday, will the job run the next time i turn my computer on, or will it be forgotten about until midday tomorrow? thanks
<aveilleux> Mjiig, it will be ignored until midday the next day
<aveilleux> Mjiig, something you might want to look into is anacron.
<phillw> Bodsda: http://mgjuddltd.co.uk/info.php details the fact I learned about accessibilty coding. I was not expecting an 'AAA' rating, but got it, further details at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=32
<Mjiig> aveilleux: i'm afraid that isn't appropriate, because i would need the command to run on a sunday, and always a sunday. my reading of anacron docs is that if my computer isn't turned on for a sunday the job will start occuring on mondays
<Mjiig> the other question i was going to ask is whether the same limitations that apply to cron apply to at?
<aveilleux> Mjiig, what is "at"?
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Oh, nevermind, I found it
<aveilleux> Mjiig, I wasn't aware of any restrictions on cron, which ones do you mean? Escaped characters and the like, or something else?
<Mjiig> sorry, the ones that you just mentioned, that the machine must be up at the time of execution
<aveilleux> Mjiig, I believe so, yes. I mean, you could run anacron, and have the command you need to execute inside of an if-statement that checks the day of week to make sure it's sunday
<Mjiig> okay, i'll think about it. I don't think that solution will be ideal, but i'm sure i'll be able to hack something together
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/507471/
<Mjiig> yeah i know what you mean, but that still has some draw back. I don't think i'm explaining myself clearly... don't worry about it. It's not to important anyway
<aveilleux> Er
<aveilleux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/507472/
<aveilleux> That's more correct
<Mjiig> like i say, don't worry about it
<aveilleux> Mjiig, what kind of drawback do you mean? You set anacron to run that task on Sunday, and if it's not Sunday then when anacron automatically runs the task, nothing happens
<Mjiig> but thanks a lot anyway
<aveilleux> No problem, Mjiig
<aveilleux> *sighs* No one appreciates BASH anymore
<Bodsda> phillw: can I ask you a quick css question?
<Kentrel> hey does this mean the drive is read only
<Kentrel> /dev/sda2                                  /media/Data   ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,group=conor,umask=000  0  0
<pedro3005> can anyone read this?
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml:
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-07
<dengaku_sco> hello
<dengaku_sco> i got a question, but it's more a bout Wine
<dengaku_sco> would it be kosher to ask in here?
<dengaku_sco> would it be kosher to ask about Wine in here?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<philinux> o/
<Silver_Fox_> Hello philinux. How are you friend ?
<philinux> Silver_Fox_: just messing about today
<marys> How do I move mt close/min/max buttons to the right side of the windows?
<Silver_Fox_> marys,  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<marys> thanks
<shahan> .
<Rahi> I cannt configure empthy for IRC
<Rahi> the room #ubuntu-beginners        how can I make it work in empthy?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nice. leave after asking questions :P
<CassandraKos> I have done my best to solve my filesystem issues on my own, after I was told to stop whinging and start mining last week, but I cannot get fstab to automount my drives at all and even after following all the advice I have received, my filesystem still crashes several times a day, requiring a computer restart (cold boot) to remedy the error. I believe the problems may occur when a programme called run-parts operates, appa
<CassandraKos> I will not leve now!
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: What version of Ubuntu? 10.04 ?
<CassandraKos> I did leave after I was told off, but I have not given up on helping or being helped
<CassandraKos> 8.04
<duanedesign> run-parts runs every script in a given directory
<CassandraKos> tried the upgrade, which seemed to start all the troubles I am having
<CassandraKos> right - so that would be the cron.hourly dir
<CassandraKos> but it is empty
<IAmNotThatGuy> is this some kinda error? "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs 2.6.36-rc1-rday /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-rc1-rday"
<shahan> I want to use IRC from my Empathy 2.30.2
<duanedesign> shahan: having trouble configuring it?
<IAmNotThatGuy> shahan: Empathy will not be listing the users name when you are in a channel
<CassandraKos> IAmNotThatGuy: that sounds like just a report of something that happened, but probably not an error, I think
<shahan> IAmNotThatGuy: listing? what kind of listing?
<shahan> duanedesign: ya
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: so you are having issue related with Corn right? and is it after an update/upgrade?
<duanedesign> shahan: which part is giving you trouble?
<shahan> duanedesign: my terget is to reach in this room where I am now, from the Empathy 2.30.2
<shahan> duanedesign: Edit>Accounts
<shahan> duanedesign: what Network will I select?
<duanedesign> shahan: freenode
<CassandraKos> IAmNotThatGuy: the upgrade attempt trashed my install so I reinstalled 8.04 but it is behaving differently from its first install (I suspect because some packages updated and function slightly differently) so I now have issues I never had before and I think cron is not helping
<IAmNotThatGuy> shahan: you have to click add button to add an account and you can see IRC
<shahan> duanedesign: selected.... then I have given the Nickname, Password, Realname
<shahan> IAmNotThatGuy: I know
<duanedesign> and click the enabled box
<shahan> duanedesign: ya... done everything
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: I had cut cron off before, but do not recall how I did it as it was under instruction from someone here
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: Is there any reason in staying at 8.04?
<shahan> let me give the screenshot
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: since the upgrade to 10.04 trashed my system, I thought I would stick to the devil I know
<IAmNotThatGuy> you cannot upgrade to 10.04 directly from 8.04
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think that is what the upgrade issue is
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: it was the Update Manager's idea - I just did what it told me to
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: you can download a fresh 10.04 LTS from ubuntu.com
<shahan> check the screenshot http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2860/ircp.png
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: It is because, many files will be upgraded from one version to the next version.
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: ah, yes, but I cannot burn it as I have lost that ability along with the reliability of my fs
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: I have a dl of 10.04, but no way to create a live cd
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: Can you find any Local Community around you?
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: you can get a Disk from them or you can request canonical if you have no other choice
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: no idea - I am housebound and don't get out
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: but will 10.04 be any better? Lot of trouble to go to for no known benefit
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: Lucid is awesome and what is your machine configuration?
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: you have to register at launchpad.net and then you have to subscribe for ubuntu 10.04 at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: it is an old machine - two 500MHz processors and an Asustek m/b with just 384Mb RAM - the newer distros have trouble with my computer anyway
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy:tried to jin launchpad but cannot get an account
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: you got any issues? what they said?
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: It is good to stay with 8.04 and had you tried re-installing from any other CD apart from what you used recently?
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: can't recall why launchpad is off the menu, I think I set up an account once but could not confirm it and now I can't set up another as my email address is already used
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: I only have the one 8.04 cd - server edition
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy:I suspect that I should be using an even older OS to match my hw
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy:I did try with a Mepis cd, but could not mount my drives in it
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: Okay. try creating a new email and register again. and why server edition?
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb. mom calls
<IAmNotThatGuy> and I think your whole Hard drive is infected(If you can't boot any of your volumes)
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: server edition because that is the only live ubuntu cd I had available and I will get a new email account when I switch ISPs, so I will try launchpad again then
<CassandraKos> I can boot and mount all my volumes, but after some random period of time one or more drives dismounts itself somehow (the syslog shows a cron.hourly entry just before) and then it will not remount until after a reboot, but unless I do a cold start. The drive volume ids change, also apparently randomly (I hate computers that do random things, they should not be able to). First off, my boot drive will be sda1, then it will
<CassandraKos> I suspect that is I could get my fstab entries right, all else would fall into place, but I cannot work out how to assign both an UUID and a mountpoint such as /dev/sda1 or /dev/SciFiSeries
<IAmNotThatGuy> CassandraKos: Better register and get another CD or buy a new machine if you can ;)
<CassandraKos> ﻿IAmNotThatGuy: I doubt the cd is the issue, pet. I suspect the 713 devices set up and some of the other decisions made by the assemblers of the distro are unsuitable for my hardware, so I shall try another distro and stop hassling you folk. It's been fun. I have learned some stuff from people here and I am grateful for the efforts.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Good luck CassandraKos (:
<CassandraKos> Thanks - gonna try Foresight Linux next, free CD from linux Format magazine, hope it works! Have a good day.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello Silver_Fox_. and What I have to see?? (in fb ) (:
<Silver_Fox_> Moi
<Silver_Fox_> I logged in for the first time in... 2 months ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Silver_Fox_: idk french :P
<Silver_Fox_> I posted in facebook
<IAmNotThatGuy> you should have elaborated it (:
<nukunu> How do I add my VMWare SVGA adapter to the hardware drivers list. My 3D does no activate when I enable it, I believe it has to deal with this SVGA adapter.. Thank you.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-08
<Mossyfunk> Hello all =)
<tenach> Hello team.
<tenach> how does one fix an install when dpkg --configure -a doesn't work?
<tenach> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0144' near line 0:  newline in field name `#padding'
<shahan> Hi
<AbhiJit> good morning shadeslayer
<AbhiJit> and shahan
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> i was wondering why tab completing is not working with शशान but then i see that its not shashan its shahan! :(
<shahan> Its drizzling there for 2 days in BANGLADESH(Dhaka)
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> shahan, you from Bangladesh?
<shahan> AbhiJit, ya.. ;)
<geekosopher> good morning all
<geekosopher> extremely impressed by the way debian upgrade (lenny->squeeze) went yesterday, wondering if I would have the same exprerience upgrading my jaunty machine
<shahan> is LUBUNTU officially released? by Canonical?
<geekosopher> shahan: it seems not. see http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<shahan> geekosopher, tnx
<geekosopher> shahan: always welcome
<shahan> geekosopher, :)
<Willex> hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<Willex> is it possible to install only one part of a PPA and leave the rest out?
<Willex> so that the rest won't keep coming up as updates
<AbhiJit> after insatlling that one part you can disable the ppa
<Willex> but won't the system want to downgrade that one installed part?
<AbhiJit> no
<duanedesign> yep you can only go up :)
<Willex> k, thanks bye :)
<AbhiJit> bye
<AbhiJit> any good rss reader/
<geekosopher> AbhiJit: google reader is what I prefer
<AbhiJit> ohh ok thanks teek
<AbhiJit> :
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> i mean geekosopher
<geekosopher> AbhiJit: what do you use right now?
<AbhiJit> yarssr
<AbhiJit> see this geekosopher
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yarssr/+bug/656817
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656817 in yarssr (Ubuntu) "yarssr dont support Devanagari (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<geekosopher> i prefer a online reader so that I can keep tabs on my read from any machine
<AbhiJit> hmm
<shahan> I want to convert ASCII pdf file to UNICODE pdf. As I want to use the search option of the pdf reader.
<genupulas> shahan,
<genupulas> shahan, : i am not getting
<aveilleux> shahan: I thought all PDF files were in unicode
<shahan> aveilleux: no... I have some in ASCII in bengali language
<shahan> genupulas: I have some PDF files which are in ASCII
<genupulas> shahan, so do you wanna convert them to pdf code
<shahan> in a big PDF file we are to use SEARCH option to find any thing easily...
<shahan> genupulas: no...
<shahan> genupulas: already these files are in pdf
<geekosopher> my oh my, I thought this is ubuntu-beginners channel, but looks like I got into ubuntu-experts channel ;)
<genupulas> shahan, sorry i'm still in doubt
<shahan> genupulas: as UBUNTU doesnt support ASCII writting. its very tough for me to find out on these PDF
<shahan> genupulas: got the point?
<Aitrus41> Anyone know where I can go to get help with the Alpine email client?
<genupulas> shahan, ...yes
<genupulas> Aitrus41, google that
<geekosopher> Aitrus41: I hope you have already visited http://www.washington.edu/alpine/
<Aitrus41> Yeah I have... having trouble with SMTP and can't find the answer anywhere so far
<Aitrus41> hoping to chat with someone who could look at the settings and see what's wrong
<geekosopher> Aitrus41: go ahead and ask the question, anyone who knows the answer will definitely help you
<Aitrus41> I'm trying to send mail over port 587 from my work email using Alpine but I keep getting the error "Error sending: Can not authenticate to SMTP server: 334 OK. Continue authentication". I can read mail fine, I Just can't send it.  Here are the settings: http://pastebin.com/FzaynLnK
<Aitrus41> In Outlook, I check "My outgoing server requires authentication" and I check off "Use same settings as my incoming mail settings" and that grabs mail fine, if that helps
<ehcah> Hello. I'm trying to run an application using wine. If su to root, I can run it from terminal. As myself, I get "wine: /home/jason/.wine is not owned by you".
<ehcah> gone to my /.wine directory and ran ls -l. Everything appears to be owned by me?
<Mjiig> can you run ls -lA | grep wine
<Mjiig> from your home dir
<ehcah> drwxrwxrwx  4 jason jason  4096 2010-10-08 15:07 .wine
<Mjiig> and tell us what it says the folder is owned by
<aveilleux> ehcah: Something you can do is sudo chown -r jason:jason /home/jason/.wine/
<aveilleux> Er
<aveilleux> chown -R
<ehcah> I actually did that about 20 minutes ago.
<aveilleux> Weird
<ehcah> I did not get an error message, but it did not seem to make a different.
<ehcah> difference.
<ehcah> Man. I can not type today.
<aveilleux> ehcah: That's pretty weird...
<ehcah> I have a security camera application that will only run under windows.
<ehcah> The web browser requires a functional "ie tab" which is not available for any of the linux browsers.
<ehcah> Wine is my best shot. Too bad I've been dry since April!  ;)
<aveilleux> ehcah: ...I slap you with feesh for that
<ehcah> I don't understand why I can open the application using either the wine command or a script from terminal once I've become root. As myself, I'
<ehcah> I can not.
<ehcah> LO
<ehcah> LOL
<aveilleux> ehcah: Do other WINE programs run fine? ex. Notepad
<aveilleux> ehcah: Something else you can try is to run the program from a different directory
<ehcah> Right now, I can use wine "/home/jason/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/D9-Viewer.exe" from terminal once root.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Yes but do other programs run under WINE as jason?
<ehcah> If not root wine "/home/jason/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/D9-Viewer.exe" gives me nothing  and simply adding "sudo" wine "/home/jason/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/D9-Viewer.exe" tells me I don't own the dir.
<ehcah> I just opened Notepad from the short cut under Applications.
<ehcah> So, I guess, yes.
<aveilleux> Okay.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Move that program directory to your home dir and try it from there
<ehcah> I've tried installing this app through the WINE gui, without success. Running the command I pasted above is the only way I can get it workign.
<aveilleux> Wait a sec
<ehcah> Simply pull it forward?
<ehcah> k.
<aveilleux> The exe is located right in Program Files?
<ehcah> yes.
<ehcah> I placed it there.
<ehcah> The original *.exe spit out the run.exe and uninstall.exe files and I chose to place them in that folder.
<aveilleux> There are no other files associated with the program?
<aveilleux> as in, it's standalone
<ehcah> The first time I tried to run it, it was missing some .dll's. I ran an MS patch, and now it works.
<aveilleux> I sre
<aveilleux> See*
<ehcah> I beleive they were installed under the same directories though.
<aveilleux> Try placing the executable in your home dir and running it from there
<ehcah> just a sec.
<ehcah> No dice as "jason" with and without sudo in front. I get wine: /home/jason/.wine is not owned by you
<aveilleux> Oh then it's a wine config problem.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Do you have any other WINE programs?
<ehcah> nope.
<ehcah> This was the first besides notepad.
<aveilleux> Try this, then.
<aveilleux> sudo aptitude purge wine && rm -r ~/.wine && sudo aptitude install wine
<aveilleux> Then run winecfg
<aveilleux> That'll completely uninstall then reinstall WINE
<ehcah> running now. I thought about that. Would apt-get autoremove wine have worked?
<aveilleux> Autoremove is a different command.
<ehcah> ok. I wasn't sure.
<aveilleux> Aptitude automatically runs autoremove every time it runs
<ehcah> ok. I had a lot of problems building an HTPC a few weeks ago and getting LIRC and imon working.
<ehcah> installed, removed a lot.
<ehcah> I've got winecfg open.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Head over to the "Audio" tab, just to get that automagically set up
<aveilleux> ehcah: Then you can hit "Apply" and close it
<ehcah> There is no audio driver currently specified in the registry?
<ehcah> workign now.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Yes that.
<ehcah> ok. It's closed now.
<aveilleux> ehcah: What's the name of the executable file?
<ehcah> D9-Viewer.exe
<aveilleux> ehcah: Run sudo chown jason:jason ~/D9-Viewer.exe
<ehcah> done
<aveilleux> ehcah: Now try wine start /home/jason/D9-Viewer.exe
<ehcah> err:module:import_dll Library CovH264ToAvi.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\jason\\D9-Viewer.exe") not found
<ehcah> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\jason\\D9-Viewer.exe" failed, status c0000135
<aveilleux> You may have to run that Windows patch again
<ehcah> I'm looking for it. I hope I kept it.
<aveilleux> !pastebin | ehcah
<ubot2> ehcah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ehcah> Sorry man.
<ehcah> I usually do use pastebin.
<aveilleux> No problem
<ehcah> It was one long line in my screen.
<aveilleux> WINE usually reports errors on separate lines
<aveilleux> Now you know
<ehcah> yeah.
<ehcah> I'll have to find that patch.exe again.
<ehcah> When I find it. Do I run it from terminal using the wine command?
<ehcah> Might as well install it correctly this time.
<aveilleux> Hang on a sec
<ehcah> k.
<aveilleux> ehcah: Can you link where you got the patch?
<ehcah> I have to find it first. I wish Chrome in Linux was as easy as in Windows7 to find past links...
<aveilleux> ehcah: Doesn't ctrl-H bring up the history?
<ehcah> I did it the hard way. I vaguely remembered it coming from support.microsoft.... and starting looking for auto completes.
<ehcah> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/259403
<ehcah> It is more information. I beleive that is the file I downloaded.
<aveilleux> Ah, the VC redist
<aveilleux> Yea, you'll want to do wine start <name of executable>
<ehcah> I'm about 99% that is is.
<ehcah> from the ~/Download folder?
<ehcah> and obviously as "jason" not "root".
<aveilleux> ehcah: Sure, it doesn't really matter where you run it from
<aveilleux> Yes.
<ehcah> It's asking me where I want to place the extracted files?
<aveilleux> There's never any reason to run anything in WINE as root
<ehcah> I'm paranoid now.  :(
<ehcah> I know - now.  :(
<aveilleux> C:/Windows/system32
<aveilleux> Should go there
<ehcah> k.
<aveilleux> dll files always go into system32
<ehcah> I can't get to it. Their Browse Tree only shows regular files and directories. Not hidden. Ctrl+H doesn't expand it.
<aveilleux> ehcah: As... A Windows file? It should just be c:
<aveilleux> ehcah: Don't be in Z:
<ehcah> Ok, so back in my Win7 folder?
<aveilleux> ehcah: What are you talking about?
<ehcah> My goal is to completely rebuild this laptop as 100% linux once I know everything works.
<ehcah> I'm on a dual boot.
<aveilleux> ehcah: The
<ehcah> C:/ is my actual Win 7 folders...
<aveilleux> .....
<aveilleux> That's not how it should appear to WINE
<aveilleux> Linux handles drives completely differently than Windows
<ehcah> fonr
<ehcah> done.
<aveilleux> The "C:\" in WINE is a pointer to ~/.wine/drive_c/
<aveilleux> It's not related to your actual Windows partition
<ehcah> The files are under c:/Windows/system32
<aveilleux> Now try running the original program
<aveilleux> wine start D9-Viewer.exe
<ehcah> same error as before the update.
<aveilleux> Then that patch was the incorrect one
<ehcah> It's all I added.
<aveilleux> I have to go, I'll be back in about 20 minutes
<aveilleux> Then I'll be at an actual computer and I can help you better
<ehcah> I don't think I dare take anymore of your time. I'll leave this channel open though.
<aveilleux> Well I was actually just in class :P
<ehcah> Oh man. I thought I was bad that I am supposed to be working, on the laptop to my immediate right!  :)
<aveilleux> ehcah: ping
<ehcah> Hello
<ehcah> Came back from the Dead.
<ehcah> I like your exit message.
<Kentrel> Hey, I haven't run linux for a while, but I haven't changed anything, but suddenly my wacom tablet isn't working
<Kentrel> Its plugged in, but doesn't work
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-09
<stlsaint> room poke
 * aveilleux jumps!
<stlsaint> this room used to be lively...whatever happened!!?? :(
<paultag> stlsaint, no clue
<stlsaint> so depressing
<stlsaint> anybody able to help me debug an apache error
<dab-_-> hello
<stlsaint> dab-_-: hey
<dab-_-> stlsaint: im having some major issues with dzen2/conky
<dab-_-> think you could give me a hand?
<stlsaint> dab-_-: hrm, maybe, two things though: 1. i dont know what dzen2 is and 2. i never have troubleshooted conky, my script i use "just works"
<dab-_-> ah ok, not to worry then
<abhinav> Hey stlsaint, Is it OK to proceed now??
<stlsaint> anyone selling a netbook?
 * stlsaint needs a netbook 
<arifovic> After failed update I get message "Out of Range". What can I do?
<craig> Hi guys, anyone available to try and help with a live streaming problem i'm having? specifically a radio staion (.pls)
<kosaidpo> which one is good/easy to use and intuitve  and got a big community archbang or crunchbang ?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> which one is good/easy to use and intuitve  and got a big community archbang or crunchbang ?
<duanedesign> hello kosaidpo
<duanedesign> The ‘bangs are popular these days and have been for a while. Crunchbang has a reputation for scooping Ubuntu users who find the default arrangement a little heavy, while Archbang is a relatively recent offshoot to do the same thing, just with Arch Linux.
<pedro3005> if setting up archbang is anything like setting up arch, it's not exactly easy and intuitive
<duanedesign> i would suspect Crunchbang has the larger community, if only because it has been around longer
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<AbhiJit> hellloooo Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello AbhiJit .
<AbhiJit> :)
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign.
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: how have you been? dont think i have chatted with you in a few days :)
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: did you see my email on the mailing list? cprofitt has started some work on updating the site for the new theme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you,  how are you?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes, I got the email regarding the wiki.
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i am doing good. Weather is cooling down here. Fall/Spring always brighten my mood
<Silver_Fox_> Splending.
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: can finally break out the jeans and sweatshirts and retire the shorts
<Silver_Fox_> Splendid
<Silver_Fox_> I prefer winter to summer also.
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: look at this neat graph made of #ubuntu http://popey.com/graphs/ubuntu.ogv
<duanedesign> more an animation then graph i guess
<Silver_Fox_> Interesting concept, though the movie is moving far to quick to interpret what it is showing. You cannot for instance keep track of who is in the channel.
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i thought the same thing
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i am making one for #ubuntu-beginners-team, will definetly try and slow it down some
<Silver_Fox_> I do not join that channel often, so i am safe from "social networking" =]
<duanedesign> :)
<Silver_Fox_> I do expect some will still like to see tthe channel activities in non log form.
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i think it will be fun.
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: have a sec for a quick PM?
<johnny77> does anyone have a recommendation for PDF viewer?
<pedro3005> evince
<johnny77> evince's website says "Ubuntu has evince in main and in the default install" does that mean in the software center or already install? I can't find it either place,
<Silver_Fox_> alt+f2 then submit: evince
<johnny77> Being used to windows I downloaded adobe viewer. How do I get pdfs to open into evince again?
<johnny77> is there a way to get a folder into the favorites menu?
<hobgoblin> johnny77: find a pdf - right click - properties - change to evince
<hobgoblin> and what menu is that?
<johnny77> you click the little ubuntu icon and get the menu, the top one says favorites. I can add applications to it, but wondered if I can add folders.
<johnny77> hobgoblin: thanks got the pdfs to open in evidence.
<ehcah> aveilleux?
<aveilleux> ehcah?
<ehcah> Hello my man!
<ehcah> Wanted to say thank you for your help yesterday.
<aveilleux> Err... hello
<aveilleux> You're very welcome :3
<ehcah> Sorry to take you away from your class!
<ehcah> ;)
<aveilleux> Haha, it's fine. We don't do much in that class anyway.
<ehcah> I should have been working too.
<ehcah> Damn home office's.
<ehcah> I finally got the app working this morning. I had to trial and error copy .dll's from the /root/~/system32/ folder, modify permissions and then spend time comparing both root / jason registries.
<ehcah> Good times!
<aveilleux> ehcah: Oh, so it was looking for the dll file in the same directory as the executable?
<aveilleux> ehcah: And people ask my why I prefer Linux's library format more...
<ehcah> LOL
<ehcah> I first had registry errors.
<aveilleux> I'm going to get food before the stupid dining hall closes at 1330 (It's 1300 here now)
<ehcah> Then missing files. Then etc...
<ehcah> Enjoy lunch.
<ehcah> Just wanted to say thank you.
<johnny77> can anyone help my with symbolic links?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Joeb454: can you elaborate your question? Symbolic kinks means like $ or # in the address of the link?
<IAmNotThatGuy> aww johnny77 ^
<aveilleux> johnny77: ln -s <target> <name_of_link>
<johnny77> aveilleux: type that in the terminal? And should I be in the directory I want the link when I create it?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Yes, in terminal. And yes, you want to be in the dir where the link will be located. You can move symlinks around, but it's easiest to just be in the directory.
<aveilleux> johnny77: You can use relative paths in symlinks, ex. if you want to make a symlink to ~/Pictures/whatever (and you're located in ~/Desktop), you can do ln -s ../Pictures/whatever Pictures
<ehcah> Are there any other email clients which can connect to MS Exchange besides Evolution?
<donniezazen> hi
<johnny77> aveilleux: when I type that in the command line I get a error: "ln: target 'name' is not a directory." But I know it is because I type the <target> after and it says <target> is a directory.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Hmm, it works for me... can you type the whole command you are executing here, please?
<johnny77> ln -s /home/jdmcclung/downloads downloads
<aveilleux> johnny77: can you paste the output of the pwd command, please?
<johnny77> how?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Select the text, then hit ctrl+shift+c
<johnny77> aveilleux: ln: target `downloads' is not a directory
<aveilleux> johnny77: Then you can just paste it into the IRC normally (ctrl+v)
<aveilleux> johnny77: No, not that command. I want the output of the "pwd" command.
<johnny77> what pwd command?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Just type pwd and hit enter.
<johnny77> oh, ok.
<johnny77> aveilleux: /home/jdmcclung/Dropbox -- Sorry not too familiar with ubuntu yet.
<aveilleux> johnny77: can you pastebin the output of ls ~/  ?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<johnny77> aveilleux: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/509565/ -- is that what you wanted?
<aveilleux> johnny77: I... guess, but that's not the output I expected. Can you pastebin the output of cd ~ && ls && cd ~/Dropbox ?
<johnny77> aveilleux: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/509569/
<aveilleux> johnny77: There is no directory in your home dir called "downloads"... you can't link a file that doesn't exist
<johnny77> aveilleux: but my original command was "ln -s /home/jdmcclung/Downloads downloads?" my download directory is in jdmcclung
<aveilleux> johnny77: Oh, I dind't see that? Weird. In any case, I think I've figured it out. You have to append directories with a forward-slash, ie. the command should be ln -s ~/Downloads/ downloads
<aveilleux> johnny77: In place of doing /home/jdmcclung you can use the tilde (~)
<johnny77> aveilleux: is the command "ln -s <target> <name_of_link> ?
<aveilleux> johnny77: That should be right, yes. I just tried it and it worked, so...
<johnny77> aveilleux: I noticed something. I get error "ls: cannot access download: No such file or directory" <-- notice it's download not "Downloads" as in the directory. For some reason it's giving the error on the file name. maybe because Ubuntu sees "download" as a understood directory. Trying new file name.
<johnny77> aveilleux: nope. It is still taking <name_of_file> and looking for a directory.
<aveilleux> johnny: The command is ln -s , not ls
<johnny77> aveilleux: oops :)
<johnny77> aveilleux: worked. Sorry for the confusion.
<aveilleux> no problwm
<aveilleux> em*
<stlsaint> aveilleux: sup
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Not much
 * stlsaint is sick
<stlsaint> flu
<aveilleux> :<
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-10
<vorian> anyone awake who might still have come of compiled kernel liknks?
<aveilleux> vorian: What are you asking for..? I don't quite understand you
<vorian> aveilleux: ck is famous for his links of meyhem
<aveilleux> vorian: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<vorian> meh, like this one http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/51/
<aveilleux> Don't
<aveilleux> post things like that/
<vorian> aveilleux: you must not know CK
<Mohan_chml> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mohan_chml> aww I gorgot to ping IRC council :/
<Mohan_chml> Bodsda: you there?
<Atavachron> hey all may neone help me
<Atavachron> whats the difference between the distrubs. between jaunty, carmic, lucid...?
<seidos> Atavachron, well, the kernels used in each version of ubuntu are different.
<aveilleux> Atavachron: The names are the codenames for the versions
<aveilleux> Atavachron: In alphabetical order, Jaunty is 9.04, Karmic is 9.10, and Lucid is 10.04
<Atavachron> so what is in those for the end-user i mean...is that mean any difference?
<Atavachron> i've decided to have a try on ubuntu multimedia releases
<AbhiJit> Atavachron, try the latest one
<Atavachron> so its just mean most up-to-date version
<AbhiJit> yah
<aveilleux> Atavachron: Yes. Certain newer versions of the software aren't available for the older versions of Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> and new 'features' too
<aveilleux> Atavachron: 99 cases out fo 100 your best bet is to get the latest one
<AbhiJit> e.g. i dont know exactly but adding ppa in 8.04 was different and now its different in newer versino - easier
<aveilleux> Atavachron: I've only ever heard of one case where a person had to downgrade the kernel, and even then they kept their Ubuntu installation up to date (except the kernel, obviously)
<Atavachron> it is better when its updated for me cause im really a noob for this...
<Atavachron> i've heard good things about studio distrb.
<AbhiJit> !studio
<ubot2> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<aveilleux> Atavachron: Ubuntu Studio is pretty good. I personallt prefer installing the Ubuntu base and adding packages myself, but that's just me
<Atavachron> thx all for the info guys....this will be an über noob, but can we use internet on studio distrb.?
<Atavachron> i mean studio distrib. fully functional as the others?
<Atavachron> i'm really a noob about linux excuse me
<Atavachron> never used one before
<aveilleux> Atavachron: Yes, of course. Studio is just an addon.
<AbhiJit> Atavachron, ubuntu studio is ready to use - just insatll - and start doing your all work
<AbhiJit> !manual | Atavachron
<ubot2> Atavachron: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Atavachron> thx AbhiJit and others, u so kind guys
<AbhiJit> Atavachron, welcome!
<Atavachron> its gettin better, as far as i looked, i can play a lot of games in linux too! Apart than the natives, we got WINE too...Any WINE experiences? How is the FPS rates?
<seidos> Atavachron, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.  there are quite a few gamers in there as i recall
<aveilleux> Atavachron: Depends on what game, and what video hardware you have. I'm an avid gamer, so I've tried a lot :3
<seidos> aveilleux, oh yeah, you did mention you play starcraft 2
<Atavachron> As an example, cod4 we say...Is it smooth as in windows in wine? Is there any FPS downfalls or sum?
<aveilleux> Atavachron: what kind of video hardware are we talking? nvidia? ati?
<Atavachron> nvidia...lets say gtx 460...
<aveilleux> "Let's say"..??
<Atavachron> i'll buy one lol
<aveilleux> Atavachron: well nvidia performance is a little crappier than ATi, but that's a pretty hefty card
<aveilleux> Atavachron: I'll guess that it won't be as good as on Windows, but it'll definitely be more than playable
<Atavachron> have u really tried starcraft? how was it?
<aveilleux> Atavachron: I assume you mean "starcraft 2". And it's probably one of the best games I've ever played.
<Atavachron> yep...i mean the performance
<aveilleux> Atavachron: Sadly (since I have an older nvidia card) its performance under Linux suffers terribly
<Atavachron> on wine i assume
<Atavachron> oh ok
<aveilleux> Atavachron: SCII is roughly equivalent to Bioshock in terms of video power requirements, so it's pretty heavy on the syste,
<aveilleux> system*
<Atavachron> i see...do u know that is there any xfire release for linux?
<nhandler> Mohan_chml: Still need an OP
<aveilleux> Atavachron: Yes and no. Pidgin can log into Xfire servers, but you can't get the game overlay.
<aveilleux> Atavachron: http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2010/05/25/ubuntu-10-4-lucid-how-to-setup-up-xfire-on-ubuntu/
<Atavachron> thx a billion...that will be useful of course in following days
<aveilleux> Indubitably
<Atavachron> erm, what u recommend for gaming on linux, 32 or 64 bit?
<aveilleux> Atavachron: It really doesn't matter. WINE only runs in 32-bit mode, but there are 64-bit binaries. So it just doesn't matter. I'd recommend 64-bit if you have a system capable of it, since you'll get better overall performance on it.
<Atavachron> i see....much appreciated mate...
<Atavachron> thx all for your assistances, have a nice day all, i'll be there again when i got my new rig aveilleux, cya mate
<aveilleux> Atavachron: Have fun
<Mohan_chml> nhandler: there??
<shahan> how can I get connected on internet using LAND PHONE?
<shahan> this one is the modem http://b.imagehost.org/view/0990/dial-up_modem
<shahan> from a Windows XP screenshot
<trans> hello everyone, I'm a newbie, can I ask problems regarding notebook edition
<trans> 10.10 rc
<Mjiig> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trans> Today morning I installed 10.10 RC netbook edition, system seems to be slow, not as smooth as 10.04 I use few days back
<trans> also I cant connect empathy to gtalk, evolution to sync my gmail account
<trans> will my problems be solved in official release
<Mjiig> hi everyone! i just booted the latest ubuntu iso using unetbootin and it gave me a busybox error (something to the tune of "could not find init, try using init=flag") can any one help?
<aveilleux> Mjiig: Can you try booting again, and write down the exact error?
<Mjiig> if you need me to
<Mjiig> but that was almost exactly it
<aveilleux> Mjiig: Was the init=flag exactly it?
<Mjiig> i think it was init= flag (with a space)
<aveilleux> Mjiig: Let me go grab my CD so I can walk you through this
<Mjiig> thanks
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> Hi
<stlsaint> sebsebseb: hello
<stlsaint> sup folks
<sebsebseb> stlsaint: hi
<stlsaint> was the issue here?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: which issue?
<stlsaint> aveilleux: sorry, i meant to say "whats"
<aveilleux> Mjiig: When you boot into the CD, on the boot splash screen (try ubuntu, etc.) hit F6 to bring up the boot line, then esc to get out of the preseeded options
<aveilleux> Mjiig: then type a space, then init=flag
<aveilleux> mjiig: That should solve your problem, acoording to the boot diagnostics
<Mjiig> aveilleux, hey, it doesn't get to the boot spash, i get a busy box error as soon as the unetbootin options have disappeared then it just gives me an ash shell
<aveilleux> Mjiig: Oh. Well dang.
<aveilleux> Mjiig: I'd say that you have to try modifying the boot options, but I know next to nothing about the livecd options
<aveilleux> Mjiig: Sorry :(
<Mjiig> okay
<Mjiig> any ideas for where to start?
<Mjiig> agh just found a solution, i tried googling a second time, sorry to waste your time
<aveilleux> Mjiig: Oh you didn't waste it, it's fine
<Mjiig> final test :) i hope this works
<stlsaint> aveilleux: whats the issue with Mjiig?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: They were having problems booting the LiveCD with UNetBootIn.
<stlsaint> oh
<_CommandeR_> nice love the Ubuntu servers :P
<_CommandeR_> 3.8mb/s downloading the update :P
<stlsaint> lol
<_CommandeR_> they are faster than old windows servers :)
<shahan> I want the checksum for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<stlsaint> shahan: look on site where you downloaded from
<shahan> stlsaint: I have downloded from the ubuntu.com
<Mjiig> thanks for your help aveilleux, got it working now (just so you know, the repo version of unetbootin can't handle 10.10 for some reason)
<aveilleux> shahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<aveilleux> Mjiing: Thanks for the heads-up.
<shahan> aveilleux: thank you... I think http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/MD5SUMS this one is the best solution :)
<_CommandeR_> wonder how the ATI drivers are on the new maw
<_CommandeR_> damn updating takes ages
<duanedesign> _CommandeR_: heh, it always gets slow on release day doesnt it
<_CommandeR_> no downloaded the update in 2 minutes
<_CommandeR_> installing it takes ages
<duanedesign> ahhh
<_CommandeR_> more than 1 hour now
<_CommandeR_> awesome
<_CommandeR_> plymouth works after update
<_CommandeR_> hm only nautilus elementery seems boorked
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys i need with ubuntu 10.10
<n8ofsp8ds> i cant tell if i have rc or final
<n8ofsp8ds> my boot screen doesnt look right
<n8ofsp8ds> still looks like the rc
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: The final version has most of the elements of the RC
<n8ofsp8ds> well i booted up the live cd for 10.10 final
<n8ofsp8ds> and i boot up my that installed
<n8ofsp8ds> the splash screen looks different
<n8ofsp8ds> looks like the beta and the rc
<n8ofsp8ds> but the kernel matches the final
<n8ofsp8ds> i the update yestereday of a image of 2.6.35.22
<n8ofsp8ds> got
<n8ofsp8ds> is that the final there'
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: As far as I know, yeah
<stlsaint> n8ofsp8ds: if you download and install the beta 1 and continue to update on the same install all the way up to the final relase date (today) you will end up with the final release!
<n8ofsp8ds> ya i didnt get update today
<n8ofsp8ds> just yesterday
<stlsaint> n8ofsp8ds: im sure you have the final release than
<stlsaint> or you could just download the final release and do a fresh install
<n8ofsp8ds> lol ya i put to much work into this install
<stlsaint> n8ofsp8ds: yea the final release isnt going to be some massive change from the rc's
<n8ofsp8ds> well the purple screen look dumb down
<Mjiig> if i understand correctly the upgrade through the update manager is not yet available
<stlsaint> so did mine after an update
<stlsaint> n8ofsp8ds: run command: cat /etc/issue
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<stlsaint> well im not on my main install so i cant verify but i would assume its safe to say your on final release if you have been maintaing updates
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<sebsebseb> !final | n8ofsp8ds
<ubot2> n8ofsp8ds: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Karmic Koala and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sebsebseb> ok that bot needs it factoid changed :D
<stlsaint> W00T!
<sebsebseb> n8ofsp8ds: change  Karmic to Maverick in the above factoid, and well theres your answer
<sebsebseb> oh and the Kaola as well,  to  Meerkat
<Mjiig> sebsebseb: are you sure that 10.10 is available through update-manager yet?
<Mjiig> i recall some people on uf saying the option hadn't come up
<sebsebseb> Mjiig: it is avaialble if change the thing
<sebsebseb> so non  LTS releases show as well
<Mjiig> ah okay
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubot2> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<n8ofsp8ds> it says it was created 9/27/10
<n8ofsp8ds> the gnome version
<vipul> E: Couldn't find package 1.10<-- when i am trying to install
<vipul> can any one look at my problem root@j0k3r-Sens:~# apt-get install automake 1.10 Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package 1.10
<yax51> I can't seem to get m mic working...I've done the hardware and driver installation, checked all the level in alsamixer, and sound preferences, but it still doesn't want to work, and I can't seem to find a solution on the forums...any ideas?
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510305/
<yax51> this is that I see for my audio card....
<yax51> hmmmm
<stlsaint> yax51: yes?
<yax51> mic issues...I found a comprehensive guide, but no luck so far...
<Mjiig> gah has anyone else had a ridiculous amount of updates do since they upgraded to 10.10? I've had to download 200MB of archives :(
<aveilleux> Mjiig: It's kind of expected...
<phillw> Mjiig: you chose to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, there has been a lot of work done in the last 6 months :)
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510340/
<yax51> this is what I get for my sound card...
<murcherson> help i've uninstalled something i shouldn't have via synaptic. Not sure what though. Is there any way i can get a list of recently uninstalled applications. Thanks.
<vipul> w32codecs  i wants to install this
<vipul> but i can't see in synpatic manager
<yax51> so it's showing that there is a mic, it just won't pick up anything....and all the levels are maxed....I don't get it....
<aveilleux> yax51: Is it muted in alsamixer?
<yax51> no it's maxed and unmuted
<yax51> sidenote: is there a way to post a screen shot in pastebin?
<stlsaint> yax51: just use a picture hosting site
<stlsaint> imageshack.com will work
<yax51> thanks
<yax51> http://yfrog.com/f/6pyax51alsamixerp/
<yax51> ok here is a screen shot of alsa mixer
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-03
<Sidvee> ChanServ :
<Sidvee> ChanServ:
<Sidvee> @ChanServ:
<Sidvee> @ChanServ
<urlin2u> Sidvee, you need something?
<Sidvee> Oh yes .
<Sidvee> My system running multiple gpu's. So it is heating up and battery is drying up soon as well. How can I get on gpu switch off?
<urlin2u> not sure myself.
<Sidvee> Give it a try
<Sidvee> No one is replying me on other channels. #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sidvee> don't know whom to address
<bodhizazen> Sidvee, try cleaning you system
<bodhizazen> ie turn it off, clean out the dust inside
<Sidvee> Eh. Its happens for every fresh install
<bodhizazen> or run top and see what is using your cpu
<bodhizazen> Sometime you can simply boot your bios and monitor your temp without running a OS
<bodhizazen> If it overheats either it is a problem with ventilation , heat sink (the paste on your CPU), or something is running 90-100 % on your cpu , top will show you the latter
<Sidvee> bodhizazen, it was fine with windows
<bodhizazen> That does no mean much
<bodhizazen> clean the machine or run top
<philipballew> id run top first
<philipballew> anyone wanna recomend a good light music player?
<philipballew> maybe noone here has good music taste i see :)
<_schism_> good morning all
<philipballew> hello _schism_
<_schism_> philipballew, question for you sir.  I just installed 10.04 on a machine with a G4V300-D motherboard and the nic worked fine until I did an update then a reboot now nothing on any kernel. any ideas?  google is failing me
<philipballew> alright
<philipballew> network controller correct? _schism_
<philipballew> wifi or ethernet not working?
<_schism_> yes sir built in 10/100 nic
<_schism_> ethernet
<philipballew> alright. well lets at least open a terminal and see whats going on
<_schism_> lshw shows it so does ifconfig -a
<philipballew> do ifconfig and ifconfig -a and paste them both here
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<_schism_> different machine but I will try to get it word for word
<philipballew> does it not have wifi?
<philipballew> ill help you with out having you copy right now
<philipballew> id myself open a terminal and see when ifconfig does
<philipballew> then if ifconfig -a has anything else
<_schism_> no wifi its a tower
<Snicksie> use an usbstick, _schism_ :)
<philipballew> i have 5 right next to me
<_schism_> Snicksie, just went and got one
<Snicksie> nice :)
<_schism_> give me a moment please
<philipballew> no hurry
<philipballew> if ifconfig -a has something ifconfig doesnt you can up the interface
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701478/
<philipballew> whats ifconfig -a out of curiosity
<philipballew> _schism_,
<_schism_> that was ifconfig -s
<_schism_> that was ifconfig -a I mean
<philipballew> do ifconfig then
<philipballew> no -a
<_schism_> okie dokei
<Snicksie> "ifconfig eth0 up" doesn't help you I guess, _schism_ ?
<philipballew> Snicksie, thats what im about to see:)
<Snicksie> ah, okay :)
<_schism_> Snicksie, it didnt but by god I will try it again
<Snicksie> maybe it's just a dhcp-problem?
<philipballew> would restarting the network fix that?
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701481/
<_schism_> Snicksie, and no love yet again
 * philipballew ponders
<philipballew> !!!!!
<_schism_> tried power cycling the router allready
<philipballew> thats ifconfig and no eth0!!!
<_schism_> yep
<_schism_> thats what I dont understand I'm new and all but that dont look right
<philipballew> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<philipballew> whats that do?
<_schism_> nothing went to the next line with no print out
<philipballew> thats not bad
<philipballew> do that then do ifconfig again
<_schism_> hmm now ifconfig is showing the nic........
<philipballew> exactly
<philipballew> :)
<_schism_> but it didnt do it after the up it did it after I gave it a loving kick with my boot
<_schism_> could be coincedence :)
<philipballew> well does it work then?
<Snicksie> maybe the cable wasn't connected enough? :p
<philipballew> that was a thought of mine to
<_schism_> still doesnt show up under the network connections dialog
<_schism_> and it isnt showing an inet address on the nic either
<_schism_> in ifconfig
<_schism_> maybe try rebooting the box?
<philipballew> sudo reboot
<_schism_> thats what I was thinking
<_schism_> and have you guys tried the program Guake?
<philipballew> no, what is it?
<_schism_> its like a pull down terminal.  I hit f12 and a terminal pops down from the top of my screen and I do command line stuff and hit f12 and it goes back up
<_schism_> http://guake.org/
<_schism_> its in the repos
<_schism_> only thing I have found that doesnt work in it is x fowarding
<philipballew> i could look into it
<philipballew> im in lxde right now
<_schism_> I think it works in lxde as well.  It works in awesome so....
<_schism_> ok rebooted and still n onic in the network connections tab and none in the ifconfig either
<_schism_> do up and it shows in ifconfig but still no connection
<_schism_> bah may just reinstall ubuntu to make it easy and do no updates :)
<philipballew> you in gnome?
<philipballew> no, i can mess  with it
<_schism_> on both machines this one and the one I am fighting with
<philipballew> is nm applet have networking checked?
<_schism_> nm applet?
<philipballew> yeah. its the thing is the top bar
<philipballew> right side
<_schism_> dont have one which I found odd
<philipballew> reboot and tell me what happens
<_schism_> rebooting now
<_schism_> wow its 3am I have been screwing with this thing for 4 hours.  I am having a flashback to installing windows.... :)
<philipballew> instaling ubuntu is easier usually
<_schism_> I know yanking your chain.  other than an odd soundcard thing on my laptop I have never had a problem installing ubuntu and i have put it on probably 20 boxes by now
<_schism_> same thing on the reboot
<philipballew> you rebooted?
<philipballew> never saw you go offline. :)
<philipballew> haha
<_schism_> different machine.  I am using this one that one cant get on the net
<philipballew> oh, alright
<_schism_> yeppers no network for it.  begining to wonder if I got a corrputed dl of the iso
<philipballew> well anything is possible. you can try a different iso if you want
<philipballew> how old is your machine
<_schism_> I may have to. grabbing the alternat install cd now.  its going to run headless anyway so I figgure xfce or lxde will be a bit nicer than gnome for it anyway
<_schism_> ya know I have no idea
<philipballew> im on lxde right now
<philipballew> its nice
<_schism_> yeah I used it on my first machine I had nix on.  was an old dell laptop that hated running gnome and lxde ran on it decent.  And now I have grown used to gnome 2.x so I dont want to go to unity
<philipballew> i use unity. took 1 week to get used to and really like
<_schism_> I have heard both sides.  I just like gnome 2.x and floss is freedome so... ;)
<_schism_> and a silly question, can the startup disc creator create non ubuntu bootable usb drives?
<M0hi> I believe that the answer is Yes :)
<_schism_> wow thats kinda nifty.  use ubuntu to create a arch bootable usb drive................
<M0hi> _schism_: Sorry the answer is No :[
<M0hi> wrongly ready the question. Startup disk creator is only for *buntu family AFAIK
<_schism_> lol figgured as much.  thank goodness for the suse build service!  although all I run is ubuntu so its a moot point
<philipballew> id use unetbootin
<M0hi> I used multisystem once. But not sure about it now
<_schism_> hmmm ya know this thing has a raid-5 on it (whatever that is) that wouldnt have anything to do with it would it?
<philipballew> no idea. maybe M0hi knows
<M0hi> huh?
<M0hi> I was reading http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1527260.html
<philipballew> M0hi, would raid cause any network problrms you think
<philipballew> i said no
<M0hi> Nope
<E3D3> Who can make me a little wiser about partitioning for multiboot ?
<M0hi> E3D3: share what you did/ planned to do, so that it will be easy for others to help =]
<E3D3> or
<E3D3> I have an intern harddisc that I want to use with 4 OS's/distro's.
<E3D3> 1 must be stable for a noob = Ubuntu, 2 = my unstable favorite LMDE, 3 & 4 can change (now Debian & ..? Fedora ?)
<M0hi> E3D3: Are you planning to install more applications in any particular OS?
<geirha> Make a partition for each, and a swap partition they can share.
<E3D3> M0hi: I think I will use LMDE the most but don't use big/a lot programs, and fill Ubuntu a little with some games (a rarely do). The others will be experimenting.
<E3D3> geirha: thx
<geirha> The main problem is boot loader. Every OS you install will want to install a boot loader
<geirha> One way to handle that is to let one of the OS install grub on /dev/sda, the others install it on their respective partitions /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 etc
<geirha> Then you set up chainload entries in the grub on /dev/sda
<geirha> I've done that in the past with multiple Ubuntu installs
<E3D3> Yes, I thought also that will be the best for me. Confusing for me where the ms_dos-entries in my GRUB2, I think due to (for me new) ext4.
<E3D3> I worked before with grub (legacy) but only with ext3 or FAT so I beter try to change one thing instead of mixing all.
<E3D3> Thank you very much for making me wiser. I hope it will stay ;-)
<E3D3> Last question (for today I hope): I prefer an OLD Gnome like on my Ubuntu Alternate. Instead of the new Ubuntu do I want to download the latest version with a normal Gnome. Is than 10.04 LTS Lucid the best choice to install ?
<jayhalll> I think I am missing something obvious here, but I cannot see it for the life of me.  I am running Ubuntu 11.04 Workstation.  It is functioning as a route/firewall for my home network.  I also use it occasionally as a workstation when no one is home.  Today I decided to connect it to the VPN at my office.  Made the connection without any problems.  My laptop is able to use the connection without any problem.  However, I cannot 
<holstein> jayhalll: ?
<jayhalll> to: holstein Yes.
<holstein> i was just making sure you knew that your message was cut off
<jayhalll> No I didn't.  Where was it cut off?
<holstein> "however i cannot..."
<holstein> pretty much the important part
<jayhalll> However, I cannot access the remote network from the Ubuntu Workstation.  I am using pppd to connect and the VPN is a PPTP VPN.  Any suggestions?
<holstein> jayhalll: so, you have a VPN server setup at work
<holstein> you can connect to it with a laptop, and not a desktop?
<holstein> both running ubuntu?
<jayhalll> Yes, a VPN is setup at work.  If I remember correctly it is running on FreeBSD 8.2 and is running mpd4 for the pptp server.
<holstein> what version of ubuntu?
<jayhalll> My laptop is OS X 10.5.8.  It just seems weird that one will pass through and the other will not.
<holstein> versions*
<jayhalll> Ubuntu 11.04.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> the laptop is *not* ubuntu?
<jayhalll> Correct, it is not.
<holstein> so, the only linux machine you have trying to connect in doesnt connect
<holstein> im not sure how that config looks, but you might want to try forcing an IP that the remote network would be happy with
<holstein> could just not be getting an ip over there
<jayhalll> Yes, the connection is established and I receive the correct IP address.  I cannot get traffic to flow over the VPN tunnel to the remote end.  It might be an iptables problem.
<holstein> could be FW
<holstein> im not "in the know" enough to say unfortunately
<holstein> but, i would assuming its config, and just start at the bottom, and build up
<holstein> if the box is connecting, the hardware should be fine, and the tunnel is obviously possible
<jayhalll> Thanks.  I will take another look at everything and see what I can find.
<holstein> have you read the wiki?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<holstein> i have read there, but i havent had a need to implement it yet
<jayhalll> I followed the instructions in the second link you sent.  I used the manual setup section since I could not get network manager to work.
<ScottSanbar> tenach: Well, we have some stuff in common.  I have played with Java and C# (more C# than Java) and want to learn Python.   I have looked a little at PHP because of WordPress, and have some shell scripting experience as well in the past.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-04
<SanbarComputing> Unit193:  I know about umode +x, but have no idea about coldfront
<s-fox> Hello.
<Abhijit> hey
<s-fox> Hello Abhijit .
<Abhijit> :-)
<Kent> I kind of know how to use wget to spider a website, but what if I want to archive an entire vbulletin forum.. Is that possible? (the forum isnt huge)
<s-fox> Do you have access to the admin control panel Kent ?
<Kent> No, I'm not an admin. I just want to download it for reading offline. Obviously I'll use the wait flag to be kind to their server
<SanbarComputing> Unit193; PM?
<Unit193> SanbarComputing: Sure (Wrong channel again?)
<SanbarComputing> Of course ...
<|G0LTaR|> hello, i got a problem :/ i try to perl script and i got this error: Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .)
<|G0LTaR|> someone can help me? :/
<pleia2> you're missing the perl module that provides HTTP/Request.pm, lemme look up the package
<pleia2> probably want libhttp-parser-perl
<|G0LTaR|> to try install libhttp-parser-perl
<|G0LTaR|> ?
<pleia2> s/module/package
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> hmm, actually wait
<|G0LTaR|> im waithing
<pleia2> that one gets you parser, not request
<pleia2> I think you want libwww-perl
<pleia2> that will get you /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Request.pm
<|G0LTaR|> apt-get install libwww-perl
<|G0LTaR|> ?
<pleia2> yes
<|G0LTaR|> yes
<|G0LTaR|> that was the problem
<|G0LTaR|> ty a lot
<pleia2> welcome :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-05
<Shero> haloo
<SanbarComputing> There is a problem with the following UBT wiki.  I wrote an e-mail to the author, but got no reply.  Who can I ask about it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Devbeginnings
<head_victim> SanbarComputing: what's the problem?
 * samsul is away: samsul
 * samsul is away: samsul
 * samsul is away: samsul
 * samsul is away: apa ya?
<M0hi> !away | samsul
<ubot2> samsul: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<samsul> i'm sorry... my bad.. i did not mean to...
<M0hi> No prob. But don't repeat it ;)
<samsul> thanks... i'm newbie just wanna try any command... but i did not know i send to every channel...
<sangelion> hi all..
<sangelion> can i ask something about c programming here??
<sangelion> or do we have another forum for that
<geirha> There is a ##C channel
<geirha> You might have luck asking in here too, but ##c likely has more experts on C. :)
<sangelion> @geirha.. tq.. how to get into that channel??
<geirha> /join ##c
<sangelion> i get this error.. Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<IAmNotThatGuy> sangelion: /ns help register
<sangelion> @IAmNotThatGuy.. tq.. i will try
<sangelion> how to know i already register..
<sangelion> i try again but get the same error
<IAmNotThatGuy> sangelion: /ns help identify
<sangelion> :D thank you IAmNotThatGuy..
<IAmNotThatGuy> np :)
<sangelion> thank you.. already can join.. :D
<sluckxz> im looking for a wireless/network manager on fresh install kubuntu 11.10 beta 1.  i normally use wicd on other os's
<sluckxz> nm
<sluckxz> looks like the kde network stuff is gonna work.
<sluckxz> wow ive never seen that before ;)
<nlsthzn> Kubuntu is pretty awesome rigth now :)
<SanbarComputing> head_victim:  See the following forum post and discussion for details (especially last post at the end): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11313225#post11313225
<SanbarComputing> s/last post/last reply/
<SanbarComputing> geirha: Did you get an answer to your C question?
<geirha> Yes, I have the answer, but unfortunately I do not know the question.
<SanbarComputing> sangelion: Did you get an answer to your C question? (geirha - sorry ...)
<geirha> ;)
<SanbarComputing> geirha:  I am age, brain and sight challenged - oh heck, just put me in a home now ... :)
<sangelion> SanbarComputing: not try yet.. but c forum suggest me about tail and strrchar..
<SanbarComputing> sangelion: strchr?
<sangelion> not strchr but strrchar
<sangelion> *strrchr
<sangelion> owhh.. i not mention my problem in this channel..
<SanbarComputing> sangelion:  Oh, last instead of first
<SanbarComputing> PM?
<sangelion> pm?
<SanbarComputing> Private message - if you want further help from me in private on this problem.
<sangelion> im new in this xchat.. still dont know how to pm
<SanbarComputing> Yah, me too - I think I will open a new channel for us using your name, and you just join.  Want to try?
<sangelion> ok..
<sangelion> hehehe
<sangelion> how?? is it works?
<SanbarComputing> doesn't seem to be working ... hey, all, how do I pm sangelion in irssi?
<SanbarComputing> Oh, /q - here, I'll try again, sangelion
<SanbarComputing> sanglion: try to join channel #sangelion now for our pm ...
<SanbarComputing> sangelion:
<SanbarComputing> sangelion:  there may not be a # in front of it, and it may already be in a window in xchat.
<sangelion> SanbanComputing: still there?
<SanbarComputing> sangelion:  yes, want to try again?
<sangelion> yes..
<sangelion> i already inside #sangelion
<SanbarComputing> sangelion:  I misdirected you - quite #sangelion - it is a pm called sangeiion without the # - you should already have a window for it, I think ... just switch to the pm window somehow
<SanbarComputing> s/sangeiion/sangelion/
<sangelion> ?? don't understand
<SanbarComputing> OK, just go to #sangelion - that will work as well.  It won't be a pm, but it will work.
<head_victim> SanbarComputing: re the wiki page thing, that might be a change in recent versions of Ubuntu. Feel free to update the wiki with the correct informaion. Afterall, wiki's are meant to be edited by many :)
<SanbarComputing> head_victim:  I thought about that, but it is immutable, I think ... for me ...
<head_victim> SanbarComputing: that usually means you just have to log in.
<SanbarComputing> head_victim:  OK, let me try ...
<SanbarComputing> Actually, the problem is with an externally referenced site, now that I look at it better.  This site needs to say (I believe) that you do not need to do anything special for Natty explicitly to install the software:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bazaar-explorer-advanced-version-control-made-simple.html
<SanbarComputing> head_victim:  However, the Wiki could add a blurb to that effect before the link reference, and maybe that would help - when I used the tutorial, I got confused, so it would have helped to have it spelled out.  Maybe it is obvious to everyone but me, though ... :)
<SanbarComputing> head_victim:  looking at it, I think that the Wiki should directly give the very simple instructions for Natty install (just sudo apt-get install qbzr bzr-explorer, i am pretty sure) then refer people to the tutorial only if they are on versions before Natty.  Also, there is a broken link as well.  Should I go ahead and make the necessary changes?
<SanbarComputing> (after verifying that the instructions work on my natty machine, of course)
<SanbarComputing> head_victim: and, if I make the changes now, would you mind peer reviewing them for me?
<SanbarComputing> (or anyone else listening for that matter)
<s-fox> Hello.
<SanbarComputing> Anyway, I would be glad to make an update to the Wiki, but hesitate to without some sort of oversight from a peer since I am brand new.
<sluckxz> how do i switch runlevels? telinit 3 doesnt do anything.
<nlsthzn> sluckxz: I have switched with sudo init 3 before I think
 * nlsthzn might be mistaken
<sluckxz> thanks nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> sluckxz: did it work?
<sluckxz> i ran stop kdm to kill the desktop
<sluckxz> then init 3.  then dpkg-reconfigure -a
<sluckxz> crashed somewhere doing dpkg-reconfigure -a
<nlsthzn> ah ok... :) not sure then but good luck getting it working :)
<sluckxz> cheers
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-06
<E3D3> I messed somehow with one USB-stick that won't mount automatically anymore. How can I solve this ?
<M0hi> E3D3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<M0hi> Oh Wai E3D3. Is it the one USB stick or all?
<M0hi> wait*
<E3D3> Its just one USB-stick, others work normal.
<M0hi> E3D3: tried formatting the stick?
<geirha> Try a filesystem check, either with fsck(1) on the command-line or via gparted.
<geirha> Unless it has NTFS
<E3D3> Thx. I'm now installing gparted & hope it show me some info. Don't think it has NTFS but I'm not sure.
<E3D3> Can I use fsck when I don't know the USB-location ?
<E3D3> gparted doesn't see my USB ?
<E3D3> I also have the ntfs-3g driver & -config installed but no fun ?
<E3D3> Hi, I messed somehow (only) one of my USB-sticks. Nautilus, fdisk or gparted don't show it anymore. I have ntfs-drivers & -config and also tried settings in gconf-editor/nautilus but without good result. Who can help me ?
<Dombre> Hi I'm having some issues with my sound in ubuntu 11.10 for some reason (I think its alsa maybe pulse) only sees my hdmi audio and not my 3.5mm headphone jack.  If it matters I'm using an asus 1201n laptop.  Any ideas on what could be causing this?
<ubudog> Hello Axlin
<Axlin> Hi
<cprofitt> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/october2011
<teenboy> Hi, need help with LO 3.2.4 on Ubuntu 11.10
<teenboy> Problem in to slow opening and saving any docs(15sec)
<xsaidx> hello guys
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-07
<fullmetal> Whatup channel!
<fullmetal> anyone got a pulse?
<urlin2u> barely
<fullmetal> damn am i in the wrong timezone?
<fullmetal> Pacific / US
<urlin2u> this channel is rather quite all the times, I'm on the US west coast myself
<fullmetal> Damn. Im lookin for a somewhat populated channel, like to give back every once in a while. The forums are OK but too damn slow...
<urlin2u> #ubuntu
<fullmetal> Cool, another question... im working on homework for timecomplexity of algorithms. is there a channel where more programmer types hang?
<urlin2u> homework is pretty much if detected a no no just a heads up, not sure where though I don't program.
<fullmetal> really?!? that's unfortunate...
<urlin2u> most wont help with home work so you have to be creative. :)
<fullmetal> ill help anyone with their homework. I understand not giving someone answers but going over the concept is important...
<fullmetal> Im a senior at the 300~400 level... help all the time...
<Unit193> Aa lot more people respond to questions rather than "hello" many times. And please watch the language
<urlin2u> never know though I just wouldn't mention though, tutoring is another matter face to face this is the net.
<fullmetal> the free net still right!?
<urlin2u> fullmetal, you misunderstand my explanation is prgmatic, not a judgement.
<fullmetal> you telling me if i help someone with their homework ill get booted?
<urlin2u> pragmatic
<fullmetal> not taken as judgement... i appreciate the warning... just question the standard..
<urlin2u> no I'm just saying I have yet to see somebody help there.
<fullmetal> gotcha...
<fullmetal> Still believe the best way to learn is to teach...
<fullmetal> ok since unit193 has brought up the issue what language is VERBOTEN!
<fullmetal> no response?
<fullmetal> may be back... enjoy yourselves if im not...
<arin0day> halooo
<arin0day> halo mas udienz
<udienz> hello arin0day
<arin0day> :D
<shahanthegeek> Hello all!! everybody silent :)
<shahanthegeek> I forgot my password to enter into http://localhost
<shahanthegeek> how can I get it back? I have Xampp 1.7.3a installed on my ubuntu 11.04
<shahanthegeek> I cannt remove a folder named 'lammp' on my desktop
<shahanthegeek> its says- you dont have permission
<shahanthegeek> I also tried being a root user with the terminal
<shahanthegeek> sudo -s -H
<shahanthegeek> then I went to my desktop as dir.
<shahanthegeek> plz have a look @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/703917/
<M0hi> sudo nautilus and remove
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: tnx. But still the xampp issue
<M0hi> hmmm one min'
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: ok
<M0hi> shahanthegeek: /opt/lampp/lampp security
<M0hi> that will help you I believe
<M0hi> try it with sudo
<M0hi> I was searching the history of my machine :D. Its been a while :P
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: I already deleted the lampp folder
<M0hi> ah! install new one and do it
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: ok.. let me install again
<M0hi> ok
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: done all the things
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: but what is my xampp user name?
<M0hi> lampp
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: its xampp 1.7.3a
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703929/
<M0hi> it should be the same
<shahanthegeek> M0hi: ya.. same
<boboboboo> having trouble in virtualbox 4.1 connecting to the usb CDROM.  installed using virtualbox.org instructions...Help?
<urlin2u> boboboboo, you been to users and added yourself to vbox?
<boboboboo> when they say you need to add vbox user to vboxusers group, does that mean my user or a new user call vbox?
<boboboboo> I added myself, yes and rebooted
<boboboboo> still no worky
<urlin2u> boboboboo, go to users find vbox and you will see your user name in a box click t.
<urlin2u> boboboboo, then you have to to use the settings-usb to have the usb seen.
<urlin2u> settings in virtual box on that machine
<urlin2u> it doesn't just automaticaly work yopu have to so to speak register the usb with virtual box in the settings, like you would a shred file between the host and guest.
<urlin2u> shred=shared
<boboboboo> that fixed it, thanks urlin2u
<urlin2u> cool
<Praxi> I have ubuntu server 10.x running, been around a while. its currently set to DHCP, and any time the server reboots, I have to go run dhclient on it for it to get its IP. What do I need to do to make sure it gets its IP on its own without me messing with it?
<seidos> Praxi: i'm not entirely sure, but a script in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc* should do it
<seidos> there may be a more elegant solution that someone else may be aware of, however
<Praxi> thanks seidos why doesn't it do it on its own?  seems really odd
<Praxi> I got 2 servers that behave this way
<seidos> i can only speculate Praxi
<Praxi> your speculation is probably better than mine :)
<seidos> perhaps dhcp isn't a common configuration for a server
<Praxi> could be I suppose
<seidos> is it wireless or wired ethernet?
<Praxi> wired
<Praxi> got 2 servers that do it
<Praxi> and both are ubuntu of course hehe
<seidos> i'm not certain how dhclient is run in a typical ethernet configuration.  you may need something in /etc/network/interfaces
<seidos> you could also assign a static ip in that file
<Praxi> ahh figured it out, /etc/network/interfaces shows eth0.  Doing an ifconfig shows eth1.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-08
<Geodude> I bought a new headset and my mic is not working. The sound control panel is not letting me switch the "choose sound input" to "headset" like it does with my old headset.
<holstein> Geodude: did you save the reciept?
<Geodude> it says "internal audio analog stereo"
<Geodude> Yes.
<holstein> you cant look at pavucontrol
<Geodude> At first it was only working out of one side of the headset, now it's fine.
<holstein> you can run arecord -l and see it its listed
<holstein> i usually test with live CD's
<holstein> different kernels, or different ALSA versions... its easier for me to just use live CD's
<Geodude> Now it's working. uhg.
<holstein> Geodude: GREAT NEWS!
<Geodude> So weird.
<Geodude> It just needed a hot minute.
 * philipballew needs to learn to troubleshoot as well as holstein 
<BlueProtoman> I've got a bit of a problem...last night I got a new laptop.  It came with Windows 7, so I used UNetBootin and my dad's flash drive to install Ubuntu.  But it ran too late into the night, so I let it copy to the flash drive as I sleep.  But now, Windows 7 is mysteriously gone.  Trying UNetBootin again copies Ubuntu directly to the flash drive successfully...but I can't install it onto my laptop!  It gives me the "select an op
<BlueProtoman> I really need to get this laptop up and running, this weekend is the only spare time I have for a while!
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<BlueProtoman> The Powers That Be don't seem to want me to use Linux...
<Abhijit> what?
<Abhijit> windows 7 is in your internal hdd and you used unetbootin for pen drive
<Abhijit> how this can cause any damage to windows?
<Abhijit> BlueProtoman, ??
<BlueProtoman> I have no idea.  More likely, it involved my battery (I left it unplugged thinking it would finish installing to the flash drive).
<Abhijit> i dont know what caused the windows to vanish but now as you say its gone you first install windows and then install ubuntu
<BlueProtoman> Yes, but I've refreshed Windows now.
<Abhijit> so there is windows now?
<BlueProtoman> I'm going through the First Boot again.
<BlueProtoman> Yes.
<Abhijit> then just make another partition and install ubuntu there
<Sidewinder1> It's not really a problem but I was wondering, why, occasionally when I mount external esata/usb hard drives (through Places-->Mount 1TB Filesystem) two instances of Nautilus opens with the associated directory structures. It only happens about 30% of the time and seems to be totally random. (10.04 i386 desktop)
<Sidewinder1> Crosspost, I know, but I waited, unsuccessfully for about a half hour prior to asking here.
<SanbarComputing> `
<SanbarComputing> Good afternoon
<Radios> n00bs :-)
<stlsaint> Radios: hello
<Radios> h
<Radios> hi
<stlsaint> Radios: you stopping by for chat or you need assistance?
<Radios> just snooping
<stlsaint> Radios: aye cool
<Radios> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20117619-264/chrome-extension-enables-remote-computer-control/
<Radios> :-)
<Radios> just what beginners need forget VPN
<stlsaint> ha...another vulnerabiliy for hackers to exploit
<Radios> ~vulnerability ?
<stlsaint> yes
<Radios> its feature
<Radios> have you tested it?
<stlsaint> nope
<stlsaint> but if your system is compromised than you exchange access codes and that code is sniffed than an attacker just gained access to the remote system
<Radios> so you cant say its a vuknerability
<Radios> if our system is comrmied its ot tha aictons fault
<stlsaint> well to me anything on the net is a potential vulnerability
<Radios> you might as well disconect alltoghether from the internet if you think like that
<Radios> do yu realize we live in th cloud?
<stlsaint> no, i take security measures and tend to think like a "blackhat" to prevent such actions as much as possible
<Radios> good luck with that
<stlsaint> Radios: hey do me a favor please and join channel #ubuntu-beginners-team
<stlsaint> Radios: wanna keep this room open for support really
<Radios> you are just making your self noticed and becoming a higr rat target
<Radios> you know the more you do to hide  the more they look for a way in
<Radios> you are only making it hard for your self
<stlsaint> Radios: join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Radios> why?
<stlsaint> this channel is our primary support channel, the ubuntu-beginners-team channel is more offtopic based
<stlsaint> there we can continue the conversation
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-09
<Radios> cool
<Radios> noobs
<Guest76848> I recently purchased a gamepad to play old games on my ubuntu linux 10.04 LTS machine. i have a logitech F310 and i downloaded three emulators, mupen64plus, zsnes, and GFCE Ultra NES Emulator. I can't seem to get it to work. i installed joystick, and other forums suggest installing jscalibrator but in the terminal is says it can't be found.
<Guest76848> does anyone know where i can find a solution to this? i've checked many forums and they've all been duds.
<holstein> Guest76848: you dont see it in the terminal when you run lsusb?
<Guest76848> it is listed...does this mean it recognizes it and it should be working properly?
<Guest76848> my gamepad and my mouse is listed. so it does pick up the connection from the usb port.
<holstein> Guest76848: whats the line?
<holstein> from lsusb
<Guest76848> it says:
<Guest76848> bus 002 device 004:
<Guest76848> id 046d: c216
<Guest76848> logitech, inc. dual action gamepad
<Guest76848> thats it
<holstein> Guest76848: i have something close to that
<holstein> havent used it in years, but i just plugged it in, and it worked, and that was 10.04
<Guest76848> which is the version i have.
<holstein> i remember having to go in and set it up in all the emulators
<holstein> it was a bit of a pain
<holstein> worth it though, assuming you need a contoller
<Guest76848> yeah, i cant work with pressing a,s,d,f and arrow keys. terrible
<Guest76848> well, it seems like im on the right track then.
<Guest76848> i just have to work more with the emulators then, i guess the gamepad is ok. i thought it wasnt working.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464570
<Guest76848> do u recommend any emulators?
<holstein> nah, im not a gamer really... i play teewords a bit :)
<Guest76848> the link says i have to log in...
<holstein> well, it just says what we are saying... someone says 'its not working', someone else says 'works for me'
<holstein> Guest76848: i would try getting it working with a native game
<Guest76848> native game?
<holstein> Guest76848: a linux game, on linux, with linux running on metal
<holstein> right now, you have a lot of variables
<Guest76848> ok, where can i get a linux game?
<holstein> where ever you install apps
<holstein> software center, or synaptic, or apt
<Guest76848> ok.
<Guest76848> let me try that.
<iloveubuntu29> i have a problem with sound-juicer and i am wondering if you could help me?
<holstein> iloveubuntu29: ?
<iloveubuntu29> i have 3 DVD-or+RW drives and when ever i try to load them with CDs to rip it always switches drives on me when i insert them while ripping one of them
<holstein> iloveubuntu29: sorry, ive never had the opportunity to rip with that many drives in action at a time
<iloveubuntu29> oh, should i try ubuntu forums?
<holstein> and i dont consume or create many things in disc form these days
<holstein> iloveubuntu29: im not sure
<holstein> it might not be an issue
<holstein> its trying to use the one that is ripping?
<holstein> you are opening seperate instances of sound-juicer?
<iloveubuntu29> it is switching from the one that is ripping to the one that is not and automaticaly shuts down
<holstein> iloveubuntu29: im not sure im following
<iloveubuntu29> no only one instance i cannot open multiples in unity
<iloveubuntu29> when i had 10.04 lts i could open multiple instances in metacity or compiz
<iloveubuntu29> two drives are not ripping only one is.
<holstein> so, you have 3 drives... you put a CD in, and you say rip it, and it rips track one, and switches to drive 2 for track2?
<holstein> and fails?
<iloveubuntu29> it switches from the ripping disk to one that has just been inserted and then shuts down
<holstein> iloveubuntu29: ?
<holstein> why are you inserting discs?
<Guest76848> thanks holstein, working good on my 64 emulator. thanks.
<Guest76848> goodnight
<holstein> maybe you should *not* do that while its ripping
<iloveubuntu29> to rip them i have a large cd collection
<holstein> sure, but you cant rip them 2 or 3 at a time that way
<iloveubuntu29> no not with unity only with metacity or compiz
<holstein> well, log out and log into classic and try it
<jciloveubuntu29> has anyone dealt with sound-juicer
<LemonAid> Hello !  Q: On my Win7 running PC i left an opened port with, and i connect to with Netcat from my Ubuntu running laptop
<LemonAid> That lands me in a CMD shell(as i set it up), but inside that shell i can not start Netcat.
<LemonAid> The thing is, that when i do a dir *.exe in the directory i have nc.exe, i can not even find nc.exe, however it is there.
<Cavalier> Got a question about raedon HD issues
<Nick136> hey all....this channel alive?
<jp_Hranice> be in hope :-)
<Nick136> Ok so...I'm running 11.04, and I want to upgrade to 11.10 beta 2, I've got the iso., and I've tried update manager, but dusnt want to work, I've also tried to install via live boot usb, but cant get anything to boot via bootloader since I installed 11.04(don't get me wrong not blaming 11.04, it's prob just my own stupidity)
<jp_Hranice> My english is not so perfect ... can you boot from USB flash disk ?
<jp_Hranice> Too late :-(
<holstein> jp_Hranice: sure
<pip__> After a recent hardware upgrade - i52500k, z68 mobo & some 1333mhz corsair xms3 ram I can no longer enable desktop effects in 10.10.  I've an HD4870 1Gb GPU & neitther the open source (which I prefer) or fglrx drivers work.  Does anyone hve any ideas as to what the issue may be?
<holstein> pip__: you changed the graphics hardware?
<pip__> no, the HD4870's been in for a year or 2
<holstein> you changed the motherboard?
<pip__> oh yes
<pip__> board, CPU & RAM
<pip__> all changed
<holstein> in that scenario, i would try a live CD and see if the desktop effects can be enabled
<holstein> i would also try an older kernel
<holstein> whatever the next kernel in the list is
<pip__> ok.  I'm not on the rig in question at the moment, but I'd not thought of that
<pip__> thanks for the input, I'll give it a go when I get home
<pip__> :)
<holstein> sure... let us know how it goes
<pip__> given that 11.10 is so close I was toying with the idea of just giving that release a whirl
<holstein> pip__: no reason not too at this poing
<holstein> i would still do some testing live though
<holstein> i suppose it could be something with the motherboard swap
<pip__> I also had some weird internet problems, very slow
<pip__> I think you may hav it with the board
<holstein> im proposing that you upgraded packages at the same time, and thats what 'broke' the graphics driver
<holstein> either way, trying some live CD's with different kernel versions will help you troubleshoot
<pip__> excellent, thats my Sunday evening sorted
<pip__> :-D
<pip__> thanks holstein, I'll drop back in in the next day or so & give a sit rep
<holstein> pip__: good luck :)
<pip__> tnx
<pip__> ttfn
<coalwater> anybody with some webmin/virtual min experience?
<sebikul> coalwater, i know a bit about webmin
<coalwater> well i created a virtual host but still the domain name doesn't resolve for some reason
<sebikul> delete the virtual server, i will walk you through the process. i think i know whats wrong, i had the same problem
<coalwater> ok 1 second
<coalwater> hmm, i think i can't delete it because it's the last one remaining
<coalwater> wait, i found it lol
<coalwater> sebikul: ok it's gone
<sebikul> hehe. when creating the virtual server, leave the "Handle connections to address" as "Any address", put the domain name as "Server Name" and choose the document root
<sebikul> then hit the "Create now" button and access the virtual host settings
<coalwater> hmmi cant find that in the creation page
<coalwater> do i click create server first?
<sebikul> these options are shown when creating a virtual host from webmin
<coalwater> hm, do i need to create one there befoer using virtual min ?
<sebikul> better to use webmin for this
<coalwater> ok what do i need to create tthe virtual server
<coalwater> i cant find what to click
<sebikul> Servers -> Apache Webserver -> create virtualhost
<coalwater> there's a virtual server on /var/www
<coalwater> do i keep that
<sebikul> yeah, keep it. create a folder somewhere else as document root for the new virtual host
<coalwater> okay
<sebikul> remember to do what i said earlier. leave the "Handle connections to address" as "Any address", put the domain name as "Server Name"
<coalwater> do i need to end it with a dot or any thing
<sebikul> no
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> it still doesn't work sadly
<sebikul> now open the settings for that virtual host and go to "Networking and Addresses"
<coalwater> ok im there
<sebikul> at the right, where it says "Alternate virtual server names" put your domain name as "*.DOMAIN+TLD". ie: "*.example.com"
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> save?
<sebikul> then hit "Apply Changes" at the top right
<sebikul> saving first
<sebikul> it should work now
<coalwater> apparently i have some messed up stuff lol
<coalwater> when i tried to restart apache i got some warnings
<coalwater> sebikul: any good way to debug or something
<holstein> what is gksudo for KDE?
<bioterror> was it kdsu/kdsudo
<bioterror> or kdesu
<holstein> bioterror: thanks :)
<bioterror> !sudo
<ubot2> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bioterror> !kdesudo
<ubot2> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<holstein> kdesudo should do it then
<LemonAid> Hello. Got a little problem Netcat related.. sort of (i think). I`ve detailed it here since it`s sort of a long explaination. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11323019
<hiscir> I have recently purchased a printer, a canon LBP2900B, and successfully installed the drivers from the canon site. The printer shows up in the printers list, and even adds jobs in queues, however all the jobs go in the pending state, and the printer doesn't process anything. Here is some info : http://pastebin.com/FHye1sMX
<holstein> hiscir: no driver in the repos?
<hiscir> holstein: I have installed the drivers from the canon site, they recently provided them.
<holstein> hiscir: right
<holstein> were there none from ubuntu?
<hiscir> holstein: no not from ubuntu repo
<holstein> hiscir: if you remove the printer, and go to the printer config, what driver is suggested by the wizard?
<holstein> i think thats going to be about all you can do
<holstein> try a different driver
<hiscir> holstein: will try it
<hiscir> http://pastebin.com/yr5kwt12
<holstein> hiscir: youve checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 ?
<hiscir> holstein: yup, but those issues were solved, since canon came up with an update with the driver. The ones mentioned on the site uses an old driver version 1.3, the one available is 2.9
<holstein> hiscir: seems like maybe they werent
<holstein> did you try this driver?
<hiscir> no, haven;t tried this one. /me thinks will give this a try
<holstein> maybe http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/ubuntu/229-installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux is more relevant
<BanguBangu> Test
<bioterror> was your test succesful?
<BanguBangu> hey anyone there
<BanguBangu> cool
<BanguBangu> it's successfuyl
<BanguBangu> i had a feeling I was in a room alone... :(
<BanguBangu> but I see on the side that there are other people here...
<bioterror> yes, and this is a support channel
<bioterror> we mostly talk if there's a reason, for chit chat there's -team -channel
<BanguBangu> I understand. I'm new to this! I just installed Ubuntu approximately 30 minutes ago, and I am having trouble getting a wireless connection
<BanguBangu> I've looked at a few threads, and googled around. I don't think I've found much that can help me.
<BanguBangu> Well, maybe if I looked more, but I figured asking in chat wouldnt hurt
<bioterror> what's your problem?
<BanguBangu> I'm not able to make any sort of connection at all. Whenever I click on the Network Manager on the top right corner, I am not given any options to connect to any network
<bioterror> hmmm
<BanguBangu> I've checked to see if my network adpator is recognized
<BanguBangu> Opened terminal and entered "iwconfig"
<BanguBangu> and information comes up about my adaptor
<bioterror> have you run that "hardware drivers"?
<BanguBangu> I don't understand what you mean. Also, I'm on win7 right now.
<BanguBangu> Since i'm dual booting and can't make an internet connection, I switched back over
<BanguBangu> to look for solutions.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-device-drivers.html
<bioterror> BanguBangu, you should use your ubuntu with wired connection
<bioterror> instead of wireless
<BanguBangu> I definitely would do that, but I'm not anywhere near my router
<bioterror> hard to help if you're in windows
<BanguBangu> and I think what I will do is move to my router and load up ubuntu through there
<BanguBangu> so you can help me while I'm on ubuntu
<bioterror> propably or someone else
<BanguBangu> cool
<BanguBangu> hey bio
<BanguBangu> Hey can someone help me connect to the internet wirelessly?
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> sudo lshw -C network
<bioterror> what does it prompt to you?
<bioterror> if you open terminal and put that command
<BanguBangu> letś see
<BanguBangu> *-network                       description: Ethernet interface        product: NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0        logical name: eth0        version: 01        serial: 00:26:2d:a2:04:36        size: 10Mbit/s        capacity: 1Gbit/s        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_ma
<BanguBangu> well thatś sloppy
<bioterror> that's not a wireless
<BanguBangu> i know
<BanguBangu> it cut off my wireless
<BanguBangu> hold on
<BanguBangu> I have a driver version
<BanguBangu> Iḿ looking at at it, and there is a data telling me the driver version
<BanguBangu> *-network DISABLED        description: Wireless interface        product: AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0        logical name: wlan0        version: 01        serial: 78:e4:00:18:ba:dd        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix bus_master cap_list ethernet physical w
<bioterror> disabled
<BanguBangu> Yeah, my next question was to ask
<BanguBangu> how to enable my wireless adpator, because my keyboard commands won't do it
<BanguBangu> in win7, most can just press Fn+wireless toggler
<BanguBangu> itś not working on ubuntu though
<BanguBangu> Don't worry about me right now
<BanguBangu> I am reading some stuff I googled. I think I may be able to figure it out on my own
<bioterror> BanguBangu, what if you say "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<BanguBangu> Cool
<BanguBangu> it turned on my adaptor
<BanguBangu> So I guess Iḿ going to have to do that everytime I boot my ubuntu?
<bioterror> you should not have to do it
<bioterror> but does it now find wlan access points?
<BanguBangu> it does not
<BanguBangu> Are yout alking about when I click on the network manager?
<bioterror> yeah
<BanguBangu> the wireless networks option is grayed
<BanguBangu> It says that "wireless is disabled"
<bioterror> still :G
<BanguBangu> :(
<BanguBangu> why in the world
<BanguBangu> :(
<bioterror> I only see really old problems with that chipset
<bioterror> what's your laptop's vendor and model
<BanguBangu> Atheros Communications Inc.
<BanguBangu> AR928X Wirless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<bioterror> hey
<BanguBangu> ?
<bioterror> have you upgraded your system?
<BanguBangu> I just did
<BanguBangu> Are you talking about my Ubuntu system?
<bioterror> yes
<BanguBangu> Yes
<BanguBangu> I did. I just installed them.
<BanguBangu> Oh it sayts I need to restart
<bioterror> ;)
<BanguBangu> lemme see what happens after I restart
<bioterror> let's give it a shot
<BanguBangu> That seemed to do the trick bio
<bioterror> ;)
<BanguBangu> I wish that was one of the first things that would have been said
<BanguBangu> oh well
<BanguBangu> Thanks though!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-01
<pentagon> holstein: come in do you read me?
<pentagon> 37.9.53.2
<pentagon> Russian Federation66Saint Petersburg CitySaint Petersburg59.894430.2642Petersburg Internet Network ltd.
<pentagon> The reverse vnc connection homes in past the firewall
<pentagon> dirty iso
<pentagon> please help
<pentagon> open a secure connection and send me a clean iso
<pentagon> please halp
<pentagon> they are trying to stop me from opening the seven seals
<pentagon> my memory is coming back
<pentagon> they bugged my brain
<pentagon> help
<pentagon> halp
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<pentagon> ...---...
<bobweaver> Hell0 yeehi1
<bobweaver> so what is going on with your audio ?
<yeehi> sound goes for 30 seconds, but video only for 20
<yeehi> sorry bobweaver - i lost my connection
<yeehi> there is no lip synch
<bobweaver> yeehi,  can you expain in detail what yu are trying to do
<yeehi> sure
<bobweaver> like I am trying to do X and this is what I tried X
<bobweaver> thanks
<yeehi> I am just trying to make a short audio-video recording to check my hardware
<yeehi> i create an avi file using my laptop webcam / mic
<yeehi> the avi file is created - when i play it, the audio and video is out of synch
<yeehi> it should be in synch!
<bobweaver> ahh what did you use to record ?
<yeehi> software?
<bobweaver> yea
<yeehi> At the moment I am using the software that came with this webcam (in windows) it is BisonCap, for the BisonCam NB Pro webcam
<bobweaver> I am sorry yeehi  but I have no clue how to use windows :( never got over that thing "you have to go to Start to shutdown"
<yeehi> It is a 2 Mega pixel webcam thatn can do 15 fps
<yeehi> haha!
<bobweaver> yeehi,  there is a #windows   channel though
<yeehi> oh - i will ask there too - good idea, bobweaver :)
<yeehi> Thanks!
<bobweaver> but yeah I have not used windows sense 2003
<bobweaver> tried to use the other day for playing with unity-3d but I could not take it and shut it down
<bobweaver> yeehi,  you know what I just thought of though there is the thing in VLC that lets you synch stuff up
<bobweaver> and I dont know if openshot works with windows
<bobweaver> yeehi,  http://imagebin.org/230533
<yeehi> Thanks bobweaver i found that vlc synch place but though i was able to adjust the audio setting, it didn't make an impact on the recording
<yeehi> i don't know why changing the synch settings effected no change
<robertan1> I have a problem
<robertan1> I have ubuntu 12.04.1 from a dvd
<robertan1> when i install with wubi, it downloads it. I have the files in the same directory
<wilee-nilee> robertan1, Wubi is installed now using the download with its loader the dvd does not have the setup to install, if I understand your methodology here.  AS well the wubi install is a tryout except for thise with no other choice.
<wilee-nilee> those*
<robertan1> ok
<wilee-nilee> not sure how helpful that was but we in general want you to have use of ubuntu if needed. ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-02
<Akshit97> hi
<Akshit97> is anyone there
<asdfgh> hello
<Cris22881> need some help with ubuntu and aspire z5610
<thewildhaggis> What do you need help with Cris22881
<Cris22881> with the videocard...it is a geforce g210m
<Cris22881> with the latest nvidia drivers I get this : without the nvidia driver I can only boot in safe mode
<roastedhaggis> thats bumblebee
<Cris22881> with the latest nvidia drivers I get this :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3dtfdljzw without the nvidia driver I can only boot in safe mode
<roastedhaggis> its a optimus card, and is a bit unstable under linux
<roastedhaggis> it can be used with the bumblebee project to get it working
<Cris22881> I read something about this bumblebee, but I thought that is only if I have 2 videocards
<roastedhaggis> Cris22881, if you have optimus, you have two video cards
<roastedhaggis> is your laptop using optimus?
<Cris22881> I have only one
<Cris22881>  geforce g210M
<roastedhaggis> Cris22881, no optimus then - have you checked in the Hardware Drivers utility?
<Cris22881> well..I found lots of info about how to get it working, but none of them succeded
<roastedhaggis> Cris22881, what have you tried so far?
<Cris22881> to install on this computer I need to use acpi=off
<Cris22881> after the instalation I can only boot in safe mode
<Cris22881> normal mode gives me some resolution issue, it makes the screen of of sync or something
<Cris22881> in safe mode I install the latest nvidia driver and I get the screen like above
<Cris22881> I tried to uninstal the nvidia driver with apt-get purge nvidia-*
<Cris22881> and still no chance to boot in normal mode
<roastedhaggis> Cris22881, post the output of lspci
<roastedhaggis> and pastebin please
<Cris22881> first I need to make a fresh instalation
<Cris22881> will be back, and thanks for trying to help
<Cristian2281> hello.Can saomeone help me with Ubuntu and aspire z5610 ?
<smartboyhw> !patience | Cristian2281
<ubot2> Cristian2281: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: that's not the right factoid.
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, well he did it in one line so your's isn;t too
<smartboyhw> It also refers to the patience factoid
<Cristian2281> !ask my aspire  z5610 only boots in safe mode
<ubot2> Cristian2281: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cristian2281> can someone help me with booting an aspire z5610 in normal mode?It only boots ubuntu in safe mode
<cortman> What happens when you try to boot normally?
<Cristian2281>  I get artifacts and nothing more. I managed to boot in normal mode only after I installed bumblebee
<cortman> Sounds like video card issues
<Cristian2281> but the strange thing is I don't have 2 graphics card and I am not able to start bumblebee daemon
<Cristian2281> I installed the nvidia-current but all I get was this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3dtfdljzw
<cortman> Then I'm out of my depth already Cristian2281 - sorry
<Cristian2281> well...thanks for trying at least, cortman
<cortman> Cristian2281, if you don't get any help here make a post on the forums
<CommKav> I need help.
<CommKav> :P
<CommKav> Is there anybody out there?  pink floyd
<CommKav> :-(, Hello anyone...
<CommKav> Is there anybody out there?
<Unit193> !anyone
<ubot2> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<CommKav> How do I find out the drive letter of my cdrom.  I am trying to install the second disk of a windows game and it asks for a cd drive letter.  The Home Folder is no help.
<jimbo_> looking for help with and/or point me in the right direction for getting Mobile Broadband to show in modem-manager
<jimbo_> wwan isn't showing up in modem-manager, ifconfig, nor iwconfig.  How do I enable/use my wwan card?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-03
<acolytetojippity> quick question, do i need to do anything special in order to install 12.04 to a portable hard drive, and have it be bootable?  I would still need to be able to use the remaining space on the drive for storage and that space must be accessible via Windows.
<dolphin194> Can you share a connection through ethernet without a crossover?
<holstein> dolphin194: with a router...
<dolphin194> no
<holstein> yeah, you can
<dolphin194> direct link between 2 ubuntu machines
<holstein> ive always had access to a router or switch
<holstein> at some point, i would consider just cutting the wires and making a crossover cable
<dolphin194> I have a laptop that is connected to our net via wifi, and i wanna share that connection with a computer that doesnt have a wifi dongle
<dolphin194> It works when i connect my macbook with the other laptop
<holstein> dolphin194: i dont think that'll require a crossover cable
<holstein> you want to make the laptop a router at that point.. kind of
<dolphin194> pretty much
<holstein> bring the internet in over wifi, and share like a switch the lan port
<dolphin194> pretty much
<dolphin194> yeah
<holstein> dolphin194: i would just read about making a router
<dolphin194> but theres an issue with making the laptop a router
<dolphin194> its a webserver
<holstein> dolphin194: at some point, you might just want to get the wallet out.. parts are so cheap these days.. you might just save a lot of time and headache with 10 bucks
<dolphin194> all i wanna do is link the 2 computers together with a non-crossover
<holstein> i think i would expect it to be like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663788 only kind of backwards
<dolphin194> It works when i do it with my macbook
<holstein> not sure what the webserver will do
<holstein> dolphin194: i would just use OSX then
<dolphin194> how do i put OSX on my dell...
<holstein> dolphin194: or you can refer to that guide, and try switching the info
<dolphin194> ill mess with it
<holstein> i mean its all possible.. its just going to be challenging to find that information, since its not common
<dolphin194> alright
<dolphin194> thanks anyway
<holstein> usually folks want a wifi router out of the laptop they have
<dolphin194> ill figure it out
<holstein> but, that will be similar.. just backwards
<dolphin194> yeah, turning the laptop into a wifi dongle
<holstein> i might look at a router solution.. something on a live CD
<holstein> dolphin194: turning the laptop into a wireless router
<holstein> not really a dongle
<dolphin194> alright ill get it sorted out though
<dolphin194> one comp doesnt have an OS on it right now
<dolphin194> was just wondering if it could be done
<holstein> allowing you to do exactly what you would do with a router.. wire it up to the modem, and make a wifi access point
<holstein> dolphin194: its all open.. if the hardware supports it, anything can be done
<dolphin194> well the computers are Dell PowerEdge 2650 and Inspiron Mini 9v
<holstein> sure.. but the chipsets are all over the place from just one of those boxes
<dolphin194> yeah
<holstein> still, i think you'll be able to do it.. i just dont know how easy it will be
<holstein> and ive always just had a bunch of spare harware laying about...
<holstein> good luck. i would try the mailing list for main ubuntu.... or askubuntu
<dolphin194> i got a bit of an issue
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-04
<suruibin> hello
<raub> What would cause my command lines to wrap onto the same line?
<geirha> raub: inproperly handled terminal escapes (e.g. colors) in the PS1 prompt
<geirha> raub: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/053
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-05
<earthling_> Do I need a firefox ppa to get security updates?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, What  is the ubuntu release, and the Firfox version.
<wilee-nilee> firefox*
<earthling_> I'm using Lucid and Firefox 15.0.1
<earthling_> I must have added a PPA long time ago
<earthling_> it says its not find, maybe they ended it
<earthling_> wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, That is the latest release if it is a PPA you can look at the updates, you may or may not be getting updates if it is not being updated
<earthling_> not sure if I need a PPA at all
<earthling_> I just like using the stable new release
<earthling_> not the beta versions
<krytarik> earthling_, you don't need any PPA (I'm using Lucid 10.04 too).
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, I'm not sure what FF is applied in lucid, my guess would be the latest conical iteration.
<wilee-nilee> canonoical*
<krytarik> lol
<earthling_> canonical
<krytarik> :)
<earthling_> I see
<wilee-nilee> hehe, I just use the darn software.
<krytarik> :P
<krytarik> Looks funny nevertheless. :P
<wilee-nilee> Yeah it does now, I'm trying to use my electric shaver at the same time, two activities are to much for me.
<earthling_> so PPA's are for beta testers and early adopters?
<krytarik> earthling_, yes.
<earthling_> ok
<krytarik> wilee-nilee, :P
<earthling_> I've noticed that chromium runs a bit faster than firefox
<earthling_> you guys seen that too?
<wilee-nilee> not here I have FF to run like a bat out of hades.
<earthling_> have you compared it with chromium?
<earthling_> maybe I need to do some tweakes
<wilee-nilee> Yeah but the difference is negligible I like the addons of FF better many more that I need.
<krytarik> If I have a couple of must-have add-ons enabled in Chromium, it loads the pages way slower; if not, it may load some sites faster.
<earthling_> my add-ons slowed it down a tiny bit too
<krytarik> earthling_, I'm talking about some 50% upwards difference here.
<earthling_> that's alot
<earthling_> I just have adblock
<krytarik> Like 30 secs compared to 20 secs with Firefox.
<earthling_> I guess the more add-ons you have, the slower it is
<krytarik> Yes, but not really noticable with Firefox.
<earthling_> extensions or add-ons?
<earthling_> same thing?
<krytarik> Yes.
<earthling_> ok
<earthling_> do I need ubuntu firefox modifications add-on?
<krytarik> At least when it comes to the stuff we are talking about.
<earthling_> Ive had it forever
<earthling_> 2.1.1
<wilee-nilee> fasterfox seems to speed up ff along with running noscript and addblock , cutting down on the scripts
<krytarik> Personally, I have that disabled, but it may be useful in some occasions.
<krytarik> ^^ Ubuntu Firefox Modifications, that is
<earthling_> theres also fasterfox lite
<krytarik> Ironically, Adblock and NotScripts are exactly those extensions that slow down Chromium the most. :P
<earthling_> yeah
<krytarik> ^^ And those are the extensions I referred to as "must-have" earlier.
<earthling_> I don't mind scripts as much as ads
<krytarik> Well, I'm using a 12-year-old computer, so if every sorts of scripts are always run, it increases the pageload time heavily.
<earthling_> I see
<earthling_> there's always lynx, if you want to get real spartan
<earthling_> links
<krytarik> Hehe. :P
<earthling_> :)
<krytarik> I'd use a command line IRC client, but a command line web browser, not so much. :P
<earthling_> I'm getting a warning when trying to install security updates through Update Manager   "you are about install software that can't be authenticated"
<earthling_> whats that about?
<earthling_> I just removed a ppa, maybe its related
<krytarik> earthling_, please run -- sudo apt-get update -- in the Terminal and pastebin the error messages.
<earthling_> k
<earthling_> http://pastebin.com/Ymz8Piv5
<krytarik> Ok, first try just running: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<earthling_> maybe they are reducing support for lucid users trying to get people to update
<krytarik> And if that doesn't help already, follow the other steps outlined here: http://cortman.wordpress.com/2012/02/27/how-to-fix-gpg-errors-in-ubuntu/
<krytarik> earthling_, no. ;)
<earthling_> so keys are like checksum for updates?
<earthling_> to make sure its from official canonical servers?
<earthling_> krytarik
<krytarik> earthling_, they are used to make sure the fetched package info, as well as packages, are from the respective repositories/PPAs, it's not like checksum though.
<earthling_> ic
<krytarik> Did it work now?
<earthling_> is that all in one line?
<earthling_> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<krytarik> Oh, yes, it is, didn't check that after copying it from that website.
<earthling_> ok, no warning now
<earthling_> guess it works :)
<earthling_> thx
<krytarik> And sorry, was searching for a more elaborate explanation for those keys on the internet, didn't find one in that time though. :P
<earthling_> np, I was looking too
<earthling_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/add-applications/C/adding-repos.html
<krytarik> Ah, -there-, didn't even expect any explanation of that in there. :P
<earthling_> I wonder why they don't use PGP , which is open source too I think
<krytarik> But a snippet of that is even shown on the Google result page, underneath its link, oh well... :P
<krytarik> Hey, I have a great explanation for -that-, wait... :P
<krytarik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186805/difference-between-pgp-and-gpg
<earthling_> good thread
<krytarik> Yeah, indeed, came across it recently (via Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter), really nicely explained. :)
<krytarik> And thanks to that, now you gonna have a problem when it comes to naming those keys, either GPG, like most people seem to do, or the correct, but probably rather confusing term PGP, like I had just now. :P
<earthling_> cya
<momule> cya
<momule> leaving
<acolytetojippity> hey, quick question, when installing ubuntu on a portable hard drive, do i need to make a seperate partition for /boot, /home, /usr, etc. or can i install the whole thing to one larger partition (i guess mounting '/' to it?)
<geirha> one is enough, yes
<acolytetojippity> is there any reason why grub would be yelling at me for having an unrecognized filesystem?
<acolytetojippity> it won't let me boot
<geirha> which filesystem did you use?
<acolytetojippity> well, there are 3 partitions on the drive
<acolytetojippity> a very large ntfs for storage of files and so i can use the drive on windows
<acolytetojippity> a smaller swap partition
<acolytetojippity> and then a 50 GB ext3 partition i mounted '/' to
<geirha> And you created this with the Ubuntu installer?
<acolytetojippity> yep
<acolytetojippity> the drive looks like:
<acolytetojippity> ~428GB NTFS in front
<acolytetojippity> 2GB swap partition
<acolytetojippity> 50GB ext3 partiton, with '/' mounted to it
<geirha> grub should handle that as long as the bios handles drives of that size
<acolytetojippity> it does.  but grub complains about an unrecognized filesystem
<acolytetojippity> and gives me some sort of grub Rescue> prompe
<acolytetojippity> *prompt
<geirha> Did you specify where to install grub in the installer?
<acolytetojippity> meaning MBR?
<geirha> If you don't specify, it installs it on the MBR of the first harddrive (which is fine)
<acolytetojippity> it asked me where to install the MBR
<acolytetojippity> so i said on the thing itself
<geirha> I'm just wondering if you possibly have multiple grub installs (from previous botched installs), and your bios is finding the wrong one
<acolytetojippity> (/sda, not /sda1 or /sda2)
<acolytetojippity> i doubt it.  i'll completely format the thing though
<acolytetojippity> try from a fresh slate
<geirha> so the large ntfs hasn't been used yet?
<acolytetojippity> no
<acolytetojippity> and it's for reducing my internal's obesity
<acolytetojippity> it has a LOT of anime on it...
<acolytetojippity> -_-'
<geirha> Well, I'd consider deleting the ext3 and swap parts, create them at the start, either by moving the ntfs partition to the end first, or ditching that as well and recreate all three
<acolytetojippity> i can't move the ntfs to the end
<acolytetojippity> then windows won't recognize the drive at all
<acolytetojippity> if it sees an ext3 at the front, it assumes the entire drive is borked
<geirha> really? that must be a new feature of recent windows versions then
<acolytetojippity> no, neither my lapotp nor my parents pc nor my personal desktop will recognize a drive with a non-windows-useable filesystem in the front
<acolytetojippity> you can see it if you go through disk management, but not in explorer
<geirha> acolytetojippity: when you tried this, was the ntfs a primary partition or a logical one (partition inside an extended partition)?
<acolytetojippity> i believe primary
<acolytetojippity> but the folks on #ubuntu have walked/talked me through a shitton of stuff, and it seems like the best plan is to just try again
<geirha> windows generally only use one primary partition and have all the remaining partitions on the drive logical
<geirha> so   50G primary ext4, then rest of the drive extended, and put the swap and ntfs inside the extended. Might work a bit better.
<acolytetojippity> but, windows won't see the ntfs with that setup
<acolytetojippity> idk, i'll just try again
<acolytetojippity> thanks for the help though!
<geirha> aight
<TheChaser> Anyone there that could help a quick sec?
<escott> !ask | TheCh
<ubot2> TheCh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-06
<SteveRiley> !find new-printer.ui
<Pre> I have dual booted my system with ubuntu11.10 and win 7. I downloaded the Broadcom sta wireless driver
<Pre> its connected with wifi
<Pre> now the problem is when i run ifconfig, I am not getting any wireless adapter
<Pre> listed there
<Space-Duck> I have a ln -s in /var/www that points to /home/user/www I running a PHP script that attempts to make directories and create files within /home/user/www/blah/ The script is unable to create the files due to file permissions. How can I correct this? Do I need to add "user" to the "www-data" group or something?
<tsimpson> Space-Duck: you need to give www-data permission under /home/user/www, like making /home/user/www user:www-data rwxrwxr-x
<Space-Duck> tsimpson how do you do that?
<tsimpson> like "sudo chown $USER:www-data ~/www" followed by "sudo chmod g=rwx ~/www"
<kanliot> anyone need help?
<Sidewinder> !details | kanliot
<ubot2> kanliot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<smartboyhw> Sidewinder, I think he means that is there anybody who needed help, which = no now
<kanliot> i could use some reading material about LXDE and file associations.  i've googled it, but all i got was bad stuff
<cobramd> can anyone help with a wireless issue?
<kanliot> cobramd, can i point to to the forum, post on beginners or on the networking forum
<cobramd> ok
<cobramd> isn't this the beginners forum?
<smartboyhw> cobramd, this is the beginners IRC channel LOL
<kanliot> ubuntuforums.org
<kanliot> only becasue I KNOW there's people on there who can help you with wireless probs
<holstein> cobramd: you could share more information about wireless.. usually i just link the broadcom wiki page ;)
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cobramd> this issue is confusing me.  when i didn't install the driver, the wireless option was in the drop down.  I installed the driver and then it dissappeared on me
<escott> cobramd, "the drop down" what is "the drop down"
<kanliot> additional drivers?
<holstein> cobramd: you can run lspci in a terminal and paste that...
<holstein> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cobramd> upper corner where it shows the network connection.  If I click on it, it drops down and gives me options.  Wireless was there at one point, now just wired connection, edit connection, etc...
<holstein> cobramd: maybe you disabled it via the keyboard or hardware switch
<cobramd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264008/
<cobramd> guess I did that right.  Haven't used IRC in a while
<cobramd> checked the keyboard switch, doesn't seem to have any effect.
<holstein> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<holstein> cobramd: that link i linked above is what i would reference
<holstein> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<holstein> ^^ that usually works for me... sometimes with a reboot
<cobramd> i'll try it.  thanks for the help on this.  pretty new to ubuntu
<cobramd> looks like it installed.  I'll try the reboot to see if it worked.  Thanks again
<bestdnd> it seems i don't have a swap file (system monitor say it's "not available"). how do i set one up? i have issues with sites leaking memory on firefox, and can't open xkill to quit (failed to fork).
<escott> bestdnd, what does swapon -s say
<bestdnd> only headers, no files
<escott> bestdnd, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<bestdnd> thanks
<bestdnd> "swapon -s" say i  now have a swap file, with Priority=-1 and Used=0. it it ok?
<geirha> yes
<bestdnd> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-07
<ClientAlive> Ubuntu 12.04 server with Gnome3 -> [Code]eject /dev/sr0[/Code] -> [Output]eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device[/Output] : Is there a soln for that?
<ClientAlive> I saw a bug report on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/875543   It seems to go back a ways (several releases) and there is no soln given to the problem.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 875543 in udev "can't eject cd rom : Inappropriate ioctl for device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ClientAlive> So I don't know how many years this problem has been around but someone must have the abiltiy to do some hack or something.
<Unguided> Hello all. I was at my local computer store and the sales person was telling me that a lot of linux users were switching to ati radeon cards instead of nvidia. He said that nvidia stopped support for linux. Anyone know if this is true and if not can you tell me why they are using ati radeon cards instead of nvidia?
<not_found> Unguided, doesn't sound true
<not_found> I haven't heard of this at any rate
<Unguided> not_found: me neither. Traditionally, nvidia has always done a better job of linux support. I left wondering if he was just trying to sell something. He works on commission.
<PenguinCSC> hello
<Sidewinder> Good Afternoon.
<PenguinCSC> just wondering if anyone needs help...
<Sidewinder> PenguinCSC, If you wish to help, perhaps try the channel #ubuntu; it's quite active, currently 1,586 people there. :)
 * daslinkard says hello room!
<daslinkard> What could possibly cause a gnome-settings-daemon not responding error at shutdown?
<holstein> daslinkard: does it shutdown?
<daslinkard> With sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> daslinkard: that seems OK.. its not hanging, just kicking up error messages at shutdown?
<daslinkard> If trying to shutdown from shutdown button....it will hang....but with terminal it is fine.
<holstein> daslinkard: are you up to date with upgrades?
<daslinkard> That I'm not for sure of....you think doing sudo apt-get update
<daslinkard> sudo apt-get upgrade
<daslinkard> will fix it?
<holstein> daslinkard: not in itself, no... but it might upgrade the kernel or some other package that could help you
<daslinkard> K, thank you!
<daslinkard> I appreciate the help
<holstein> daslinkard: that would be my first step.. upgrade.. test.. then search by hardware
<daslinkard> Cool....thank you!
<daslinkard> What does the sudo apt-get upgrade do exactly?
